# Taxi cab went off on me !!



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


Hmmmm, Welcome aboard! That would be an interesting question to put to your local Uber office.

If you haven't got a Taxi Permit and other usual costly requirements that Cabbies pay for to run a traditional cab, do you think that a private motorist can use Taxi specific pick up and drop points?

Yes you are providing a Taxi Service facillated by the Uber App, but using a private car.


----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

I emailed Uber about the situation I still didn't hear the reply.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


Depends on market, but I think this would be a resounding no in almost all markets. Definite no in Seattle. Taxi areas aren't that big anyway.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> I emailed Uber about the situation I still didn't hear the reply.


May take a few days - hang on we have thehappytypist who hangs around helping out drivers in his/her spare time away from the usual UBER CSR workload. We're lucky to have him/her onboard- a real legend. Let's see if we can get some help on this


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> I emailed Uber about the situation I still didn't hear the reply.


Manila and India workers are asleep now.


----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> May take a few days - hang on we have thehappytypist who hangs around helping out drivers in his/her spare time away from the usual UBER CSR workload. We're lucky to have him/her onboard- a real legend. Let's see if we can get some help on this


Thank you!


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

There are public zones for us designated by the city which are paid for by our meter fares. Then we have private areas that we lease from the owning establishment kind of like naming rights which we pay bukoo money for.

Cabbies are very territorial because of this. Even at that, these taxi areas are only for particular cab companies. You take me for example, I'm a valley cab, I would never park at say a Hollywood stand even for unloading.

Sorry to say but you ride share drivers have no right to taxicab zones.


----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> There are public zones for us designated by the city which are paid for by our meter fares. Then we have private areas that we lease from the owning establishment kind of like naming rights which we pay bukoo money for.
> 
> Cabbies are very territorial because of this. Even at that, these taxi areas are only for particular cab companies. You take me for example, I'm a valley cab, I would never park at say a Hollywood stand even for unloading.
> 
> Sorry to say but you ride share drivers have no right to taxicab zones.


 I think it's very unprofessional for someone to be so rude in front of customers .


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> I think it's very unprofessional for someone to be so rude in front of customers .


Let it go. Focus on figuring out where you need to be and where you are allowed to be. If you encroached on a taxi stand of some kind....... That is a bit of a threat. For better or worse, right or wrong, taxi drivers feel left out to dry. The already assume they are left to enforce what few rules exist to allow for some kind of an even playing field.

Whether or not all of that is real, entirely accurate. Let go of the driver's response, professional or not, it's over.

Should you have been there? If not, note it, realize you have some learning to do and get back to making your money. You will soon enough learn not to bother with the attitudes of taxi drivers. The animosity between taxi and Uber driver is mostly trumped up by Travis Kalanick himself. Soon, you will be absorbed with the shortcomings of the driver rating system, cents/mile, poor protocol.

Focus on your skills, forget the rest. You need to have thick skin to do this kind of work, this incident is a place to figure out how thick skinned you are.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


I had a valet tell me I couldn't pick up in 1 of his 3 empty loading spots either. I guess his possible upcomin $5 is more important than a satisfied customer at your restaurant. I was supposed to pick him up in the alley I guess. I told him to F off with the pax already in my car.

Taxi stands? I probably wouldn't do it unless no other option or they were curbside.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Here is the ordinance:

*16.20.240 Taxi Zone.* -
(Amended by Ordinance No. 176394, effective April 17, 2002.)
*A. *Location of taxi zones will be determined by the City Traffic Engineer with the advice of the Taxicab Regulation Supervisor.
*B. *No vehicle may park in a taxi zone except a taxicab operated by authority of a current taxicab company permit and displaying a current taxi plate issued pursuant to PCC 16.40.710 E.
*C. *No taxicab driver may leave a vehicle unattended in a taxi zone adjacent to a fire hydrant for any reason.
*D. *No person may leave a taxicab unattended in any taxi zone not adjacent to a fire hydrant except when assisting passengers to enter or alight from the taxicab or to carry a passenger's baggage or when delivering packages, and then for a period not to exceed 15 minutes.
*E. *No person may make repairs to a taxicab parked in a Taxi Zone.

Does not say anything about stopping and dropping off passengers in a taxi zone. Taxi zones are usually made because there is no other available curb space to wait for fares. If there is no curb space to wait for fares then there is usually no curb space to drop and pick up fares. So if that area is open then that may be the only safe place to take in and eject passengers. If that is the case then I say any member of the public can use that space as a loading zone just as long as they do not park there. If there are cabs taking up all the space then that is their right under the ordinance. But if there is an opening to use I say use it. If a parking control officer comes and hassles you ask them what should you have done? Double parked and loaded passengers?

If a taxi driver hassles you just smile and go about your business. If they get aggressive get their cab number and file a formal complaint with the regulating body. If they get physical call the police. They have no special rights, they need to behave like everyone else.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I had a valet tell me I couldn't pick up in 1 of his 3 empty loading spots either. I guess his possible upcomin $5 is more important than a satisfied customer at your restaurant. I was supposed to pick him up in the alley I guess. I told him to F off with the pax already in my car.
> 
> Taxi stands? I probably wouldn't do it unless no other option or they were curbside.


Marina777

"I told him to F off with the pax already in my car."- Oh My

Taxi, driver, it takes all kinds. Just be mindful of where you are.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I had a valet tell me I couldn't pick up in 1 of his 3 empty loading spots either. I guess his possible upcomin $5 is more important than a satisfied customer at your restaurant. I was supposed to pick him up in the alley I guess. I told him to F off with the pax already in my car.
> 
> Taxi stands? I probably wouldn't do it unless no other option or they were curbside.


Devil's advocate again: many times exclusive deals are negotiated with businesses, and or their agents. In short: a deal is a deal. We have held exclusive agreements with some businesses. That means we dedicate our staff to 100% availability, no questions asked, drop whatever we are doing, anytime day or night&#8230; In exchange for that, we are the primary provider.exclusive rights are not unusual. Companies pay to have endcap merchandise, banners at sporting events, the list is endless. Smart companies choose their exclusive partners and terms very carefully, of course. If the customer is slighted, the game will soon be called.

You are spot on with the mindset that a customer should not suffer. However, Uber flooded the market with "do it anyway" drivers, so handling it discreetly, as could have been done offline with local operators, is not really an option. As a company who regularly tips out door staff, I can appreciate their position. It may be five dollars one time to you, but add that up throughout the evening. There are operators who will stop paying out hospitality staff if they learn they are "cheating". We have someone here in Austin who is trying to play us like a fiddle. Her loss, not ours.
So yeah....there is a loyalty stream. This has always been a palm greasing network. That's the good and bad of gratuity based income.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> Here is the ordinance:
> 
> *16.20.240 Taxi Zone.* -
> (Amended by Ordinance No. 176394, effective April 17, 2002.)
> ...


That is pretty weak logic.

It does state "*B. *No vehicle may park in a taxi zone except a taxicab operated by authority of a current taxicab company permit and displaying a current taxi plate issued pursuant to PCC 16.40.710 E."

In order to load or unload, a driver needs to park his or her car. The car needs to be taken out of gear and put in park. You can't load a moving car. A car that is not moving, is said to be parked.

Loading, describes why you parked, it doesn't preclude it.

The ordinance even state that if you are a taxi cab sitting loading or unloading... you are parked and there are stipulations.

"*D. *No person may leave a taxicab unattended in any taxi zone not adjacent to a fire hydrant except when assisting passengers to enter or alight from the taxicab or to carry a passenger's baggage or when delivering packages, and then for a period not to exceed 15 minutes."

Your argument is pretty week. It may be better and more honest just to say "**** it, screw them and their stand, if I see a need and an opportunity to park in one to take on pax.......I'm going to do it and deal with the heat when it comes." That's fine, if there aren't any taxis around, you would be fine. Sitting there for any kind of time beyond what it would take to let someone out of the car, you are asking for trouble and should know better.

If you need to read so deeply into the ordinance looking for holes to exploit...... Travis would be proud.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Here is the ordinance:
> 
> *16.20.240 Taxi Zone.* -
> (Amended by Ordinance No. 176394, effective April 17, 2002.)
> ...


depends on how busy the taxi stand is like you pointed out. Example on north Hollywood by the metro we have a long taxi zone and is not that busy at all. There you as an uber driver can pick up and drop off out of the way of the taxis no problem as long as you get out of there in seconds.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Here is the ordinance:
> 
> *16.20.240 Taxi Zone.* -
> (Amended by Ordinance No. 176394, effective April 17, 2002.)
> ...


Interesting assessment. Probably technically correct, but I wonder&#8230; If two or three vehicles pulled into a taxi zone to load and unload, and prevent two or three taxis from pulling into park, my guess is that the taxis will win.
With the high volume of Uber cars (not to mention gypsies and regular private cars) there could reasonably be no parking places ever open for a cab in their designated zones.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Huberis said:


> That is pretty weak logic.
> 
> It does state "*B. *No vehicle may park in a taxi zone except a taxicab operated by authority of a current taxicab company permit and displaying a current taxi plate issued pursuant to PCC 16.40.710 E."
> 
> ...


Ha! If I need legal advice, I know where I'm going!


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Devil's advocate again: many times exclusive deals are negotiated with businesses, and or their agents. In short: a deal is a deal. We have held exclusive agreements with some businesses. That means we dedicate our staff to 100% availability, no questions asked, drop whatever we are doing, anytime day or night&#8230; In exchange for that, we are the primary provider.exclusive rights are not unusual. Companies pay to have endcap merchandise, banners at sporting events, the list is endless. Smart companies choose their exclusive partners and terms very carefully, of course. If the customer is slighted, the game will soon be called.
> 
> You are spot on with the mindset that a customer should not suffer. However, Uber flooded the market with "do it anyway" drivers, so handling it discreetly, as could have been done offline with local operators, is not really an option. As a company who regularly tips out door staff, I can appreciate their position. It may be five dollars one time to you, but add that up throughout the evening. There are operators who will stop paying out hospitality staff if they learn they are "cheating". We have someone here in Austin who is trying to play us like a fiddle. Her loss, not ours.
> So yeah....there is a loyalty stream. This has always been a palm greasing network. That's the good and bad of gratuity based income.


Correct about exclusive deals. A long time ago United and city cabs would park in the Beverly garland at a stand. Recently Beverly garland made that stand available to some black car company. I haven't been there in a long time and parked there like I used to but got kicked out.

Unfortunately it seems that some uber drivers have inherited the uber corporate mentality that we can break all rules and regulations.


----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

Huberis said:


> That is pretty weak logic.
> 
> It does state "*B. *No vehicle may park in a taxi zone except a taxicab operated by authority of a current taxicab company permit and displaying a current taxi plate issued pursuant to PCC 16.40.710 E."
> 
> ...


I had just had a customer walk out the door and was on my way to drive off already. The cabdriver went off by my window. I just left that's it I didn't say anything.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Ha! If I need legal advice, I know where I'm going!


You ever need to have the police remove a difficult drunk from the car? They can go into a funny mode of talking. Heard a cop describe it as his own personal liquor lawyer talking. One guy's girlfriend ask the officer if one of his comrades could call another ride for them all the while the boyfriend is yelling at her not to tell them anything...... The cop just asked why they talked like that and was curious if they were first year law students. Lifelong ******bags. I digress.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> I had just had a customer walk out the door and was on my way to drive off already. The cabdriver went off by my window. I just left that's it I didn't say anything.


I agree, there is no need to be a jerk, period. He could have told you discreetly and professionally.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> I had just had a customer walk out the door and was on my way to drive off already. The cabdriver went off by my window. I just left that's it I didn't say anything.


Well, you may want to stay out of those zones, the drivers seem protective of them.


----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Marina777 "I told him to F off with the pax already in my car." Taxi, driver, it takes all kinds. Just be mindful of where you are.


I didn't say anything just left.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> I didn't say anything just left.


Gotchya....... you saved it for here. That was a better choice.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Always give them there space weither its marked or not.

Never do pick ups or drops in front of one.

The pitfalls of a trade dress.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Never do pick ups or drops in front of one.


Lol. You clearly don't work in dense areas much. If I followed this: "Yeah, sorry guys, there's, like 50 taxis on Pike right now, so we're gonna have to pull into this alley and not stop in front of your bar. Oops, there's 5 taxis in the alley too, how about the next street." *1 mile from their destination later* "Okay, no taxis behind us, you can get out now. Hope you enjoyed this five star ride!"


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Unless you have a taxi license/permit for your area you are not a taxi and can't legally park there.

Can a taxi driver give you a ticket? No
Can taxi drivers park legally the red emergency lane? No . 
Do they? Yes.

I see taxi drivers commit more traffic offenses than any other drivers. They think they own the roads.

My best friend is a cab driver and there are some great cab drivers on this forum so they aren't all bad. Just the dirty scabcabs.

If your profile picture is correct I would play the innocent girl that didn't know card. "Oops sorry I didn't know"

Now I would have told him he ain't a cop and I got his cab# and can always make some crummy stories up to his sup.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


I'm in Portland too. Cabbies here are a-holes, and generally swear at you in Russian, Hindi, or Swahili. Good that you got one who speaks English! Anyway, the thing with Taxi stands in Portland is that they are for pickup only, and there's a legal thing to it, I forget what it is, but I had a cabdriver explain it to me years ago. They can't just pick you up randomly from the sidewalk, but apparently they can swoop in if they're driving by a taxi stand and see you there. That's likely why he yelled at you. It's definitely not a drop off area for anyone, including taxis. He's also upset because if you watched the news the other day, you saw that cab companies lost almost half of their business to rideshares in the last few months.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Renaldow said:


> I'm in Portland too. Cabbies here are a-holes, and generally swear at you in Russian, Hindi, or Swahili. Good that you got one who speaks English! Anyway, the thing with Taxi stands in Portland is that they are for pickup only, and there's a legal thing to it, I forget what it is, but I had a cabdriver explain it to me years ago. They can't just pick you up randomly from the sidewalk, but apparently they can swoop in if they're driving by a taxi stand and see you there. That's likely why he yelled at you. It's definitely not a drop off area for anyone, including taxis. He's also upset because if you watched the news the other day, you saw that cab companies lost almost half of their business to rideshares in the last few months.


Hindi swear words ? Do those actually exist? Lol-sorry&#8230; I work in the IT business, the Indians I work with are so passive, they make me feel like an Irish Ironworker !!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> This has always been a palm greasing network. That's the good and bad of gratuity based income.


I do not know the whole story in Tejas, but this is one reason why the hotels have so much trouble with the cab drivers here. I do not work the hotels, and for good reasons. I will never understand why any driver would want to work a hotel, here.

Supposedly, there is a national policy at the hotel chains against front door employees' accepting kickbacks and gratuities from drivers, but even when we have proved it, the hotel management does nothing. Only once has a hotel ever done something to a doorman who extorted money from drivers. That hotel fired him. I hope that he was evicted and sleeping under a bridge. What is really sad is that the hotels know that this happens, and tolerate it, even though it means that their guests are being ripped off. Whatever that limousine, cab, rideshare, jitney or whatever driver paid to the doorman or desk clerk to buy that job, he charges back to the passenger.

If I pick up a visitor on the street and he asks me about getting to an airport, I make sure to tell him not to let his rotten doorman or garbage desk clerk know that he is going to an airport. I let him know that he will be ripped off if he does that, because those sorry excuses for human beings will sell his trip to someone who will charge back to him what it cost to buy the trip. I tell the visitor to tell those sub-humans that he is going to the train station. That way, the driver in the line who deserves that trip will get it and will charge the correct price.

If those hotels would actually enforce their policy of no kickbacks and fire those lousy creeps who violate it, they would have much less trouble from us.

If there is one thing that I love, it is when it is raining, snowing, busy or an event in town. It makes me feel so good to be driving up the street, _*ON CALL*_ sign on my dashboard and top light, and either giving a Rockefeller Salute or a ******* hand motion to that piece of trash hotel doorman who is frantically blowing his whistle and waving his hands. *No* tips for you from _those_ guests, _Me Buck-0_.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know the whole story in Tejas, but this is one reason why the hotels have so much trouble with the cab drivers here. I do not work the hotels, and for good reasons. I will never understand why any driver would want to work a hotel, here.
> 
> Supposedly, there is a national policy at the hotel chains against front door employees' accepting kickbacks and gratuities from drivers, but even when we have proved it, the hotel management does nothing. Only once has a hotel ever done something to a doorman who extorted money from drivers. That hotel fired him. I hope that he was evicted and sleeping under a bridge. What is really sad is that the hotels know that this happens, and tolerate it, even though it means that their guests are being ripped off. Whatever that limousine, cab, rideshare, jitney or whatever driver paid to the doorman or desk clerk to buy that job, he charges back to the passenger.
> 
> ...


In our defense, in our case anyway, it is a marketing agreement, far beyond doormen. In two cases, we actually provided a sedan which the hotel staff used to shuttle guests a few blocks for various reasons. We insured it, paid for cleaning, etc. We kept their branded material in our cars and greeted their guests on behalf of the hotel.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^That would be a different story. I could see why your firm might do that. I suspect that the situation down there is a bit different from the one here.


----------



## robofury (Jul 14, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


Do you have the Uber sign on your car. If they knew or could tell you where Uber that might be why they where a dick. Otherwise idk why they would be rude..


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

You can drop off anywhere! Picking up is a different story. Cabbies are just bitter because they are obsolete. I drop off pax everywhere from clubs,restaurants, hotel's etc never had a complaint. I can see them getting upset as uber driver after uber driver is picking up and dropping off pax right in front of them while they just sit there bored and jealous of how busy we are!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> Cabbies are just bitter because they are obsolete.


My Uber Taxi passengers, more than a few of whom are former UberX users, would disagree with you.
More than a few of my street hails would also disagree with you.
I disagree with you. I drive both UberX and Uber Taxi. I drive UberX only enough to stay in the game. I drive the taxi, mostly. Why would I drive such an "obsolete" vehicle over the "trendy", "current", "with-it" or _____________(fill in appropriate adjective or expression) vehicle? Because there is money in hacking and there _ain't no money in 
UberX-ing_.

Why do I keep the UberX? Because honestly, I do believe that there can be money in ridesharing, but not when the artificially low rates fail to render a profit that is substantially above minimum wage.

Too many so-called eckspurrtz have drunk the Kool-Aid, passed out by who-knows-who (...and I do not necessarily suspect T. Kalanick on this one....) that the street hail will disappear and that the only way to secure transportation is to summon it through an application. That is false. Summoning transportation through an application may be the alternative to summoning it through a telephone conversation, and, may, in fact, be a major factor in severely diminishing the latter, but it will not replace the street hail or summoning it through a website on a desktop or laptop. There will be a place still, for the telephone conversation, but it will be reserved mostly for those who have questions. The techie opiate that FAQ pages are the font of all knowledge is just that, a metaphorical opiate.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> I think it's very unprofessional for someone to be so rude in front of customers .


Watch National Geographic Wild. It is the same with humans. Respect territories.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Hindi swear words ? Do those actually exist? Lol-sorry&#8230; I work in the IT business, the Indians I work with are so passive, they make me feel like an Irish Ironworker !!!


That is until they manage to get in power. They will still appear to be so. With nepotism, everyone else soon will become of the same. Diversity is the end of diversity in every IT shop that has them in large numbers.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> I think it's very unprofessional for someone to be so rude in front of customers .


With all due respect, we will forgive you for your lack of sensitivity about a situation that YOU caused due to ignorance.

As was explained above by another poster, Cabbies PAY for the area you transgressed. Sure he did nothing to raise his and the cab Industry's stature in the eyes of a customer, but don't rub his nose in the crap that Travis has tossed over the cab industry.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> In our defense, in our case anyway, it is a marketing agreement, far beyond doormen. In two cases, we actually provided a sedan which the hotel staff used to shuttle guests a few blocks for various reasons. We insured it, paid for cleaning, etc. We kept their branded material in our cars and greeted their guests on behalf of the hotel.


Very well put!!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I had a valet tell me I couldn't pick up in 1 of his 3 empty loading spots either. I guess his possible upcomin $5 is more important than a satisfied customer at your restaurant. I was supposed to pick him up in the alley I guess. I told him to F off with the pax already in my car.
> 
> Taxi stands? I probably wouldn't do it unless no other option or they were curbside.


^^^
In L.A. I used to see valets put up their little "Valet Only" signs up at the front and back of two or three regular metered curb parking spaces. I used to leave off there all the time, and when the valet invariably barked at me, I'd just tell him to kiss my ass. 
As far as I know, no valet company has a "permit" to block off taxpayer paid for parking spaces even at night when there were no need to put money in a meter... or swipe your card.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> In L.A. I used to see valets put up their little "Valet Only" signs up at the front and back of two or three regular metered curb parking spaces. I used to leave off there all the time, and when the valet invariably barked at me, I'd just tell him to kiss my ass.
> As far as I know, no valet company has a "permit" to block off taxpayer paid for parking spaces even at night when there were no need to put money in a meter... or swipe your card.


My sentiments exactly. Not only did I give this restaurant a 1* yelp review because of this (even though I never went inside), I no longer slow down for those valets crossing the road expecting us to slam on our brakes when they're retrieving those cars like they're God. It's fun watching them scatter like that Raid commercial. Fortunately there's a median they can jump on.....but don't push me further now......


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Marina777 "I told him to F off with the pax already in my car." Taxi, driver, it takes all kinds. Just be mindful of where you are.


You obviously ain't where I am. Enjoy Ubering your marina clientele over to the pedicure spa while exchanging casserole recipes and "funny stories" about your husbands.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh My said:


> You obviously ain't where I am. Enjoy Ubering your marina clientele over to the pedicure spa while exchanging casserole recipes and "funny stories" about your husbands.


Tunafish casserole is my favorite out of all of the casseroles.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


You're a taxi when you want the right to drop off where you want to drop off.

You're not a taxi when you're required to pay for a Medallion or commercial insurance or abide by the same laws and regulations a taxi must abide by.

Heads, Uber wins, tails Uber wins.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> Tunafish casserole is my favorite out of all of the casseroles.


Mine too. If you're too lazy to prepare your Grandmother's recipe she passed on to you (with the crumbled potato chips on top), Stouffers frozen is the next best thing.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Mine too. If you're too lazy to prepare your Grandmother's recipe she passed on to you (with the crumbled potato chips on top), Stouffers frozen is the next best thing.


Or a swansons tv dinner in the microwave, caters well to lazies like me.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> Or a swansons tv dinner in the microwave, caters well to lazies like me.


That's funny. I used to like their Chicken Pot Pies over Banquet's but I haven't seen a Swanson product in the Mid West in at least a decade.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

This is a true thread jacking.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh My said:


> This is a true thread jacking.


indeed, maybe the cabbie was yelling at the uberite because he had pizza in his car and he was hungry


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

Taxicabs are anal when someone encroaches into their taxi stand. It's as if someone took a dump where they eat. 
I see it all the time, especially at the airport, when a clueless soul stops at taxi zones even for a second, depending on how busy. I think LaX is wise in letting TNCs pick up upstairs, otherwise there would ve been blood, with drivers stopping anywhere there is an opening. 
Btw, I ve never seen a Limo/black car driver swerve into a taxi zone at the airport. EVER. Learn the rules and you ll save yourself future confrontations.


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

Unrelated to topic but you don't want it turning into something like this. haha


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You parked for a few seconds dropping someone off in a taxi stand. Good for you. I do it all the time. It drives the taxi lizards crazy. You did nothing wrong. If there is some idiotic law that states differently...who cares. I'm sure a cop would never give you a ticket for something so innocuous. Your car was in their precious taxi space for a few seconds and you used it to safely drop someone off. The taxi insect was just blowing off steam because you drive for Uber and he can't handle the fact that cabs are going by the way of Tower Records and Blockbuster Video. Shake it off and be happy you pissed off an asshole and ruined his day.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You parked for a few seconds dropping someone off in a taxi stand. Good for you. I do it all the time. It drives the taxi lizards crazy. You did nothing wrong. If there is some idiotic law that states differently...who cares. I'm sure a cop would never give you a ticket for something so innocuous. Your car was in their precious taxi space for a few seconds and you used it to safely drop someone off. The taxi insect was just blowing off steam because you drive for Uber and he can't handle the fact that cabs are going by the way of Tower Records and Blockbuster Video. Shake it off and be happy you pissed off an asshole and ruined his day.


cabs aren't going away..


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Eat.Sleep.Drive said:


> Taxicabs are anal when someone encroaches into their taxi stand. It's as if someone took a dump where they eat.
> I see it all the time, especially at the airport, when a clueless soul stops at taxi zones even for a second, depending on how busy. I think LaX is wise in letting TNCs pick up upstairs, otherwise there would ve been blood, with drivers stopping anywhere there is an opening.
> Btw, I ve never seen a Limo/black car driver swerve into a taxi zone at the airport. EVER. Learn the rules and you ll save yourself future confrontations.


It is a fight for survival. I had a former cabdriver, fairly recent immigrant, explain to me how the high number of immigrants has made this a very personal fight. Often times, these drivers have come from a very rough background, fighting for survival in order to get here. Corruption and hard times are rife in the countries they left behind. Shove, or starve.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

those feisty cab drivers, grrrrrrrr grrrrrrrr they are meanies. rowr!!!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> cabs aren't going away..


Agreed. As much as I hate cabs, they're not going away.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> It is a fight for survival. I had a former cabdriver, fairly recent immigrant, explain to me how the high number of immigrants has made this a very personal fight. Often times, these drivers have come from a very rough background, fighting for survival in order to get here. Corruption and hard times are rife in the countries they left behind. Shove, or starve.


Corruption? I wonder why on earth they come to Chicago then.


----------



## Fat Jack (Jul 5, 2015)

As a group, I hate cab drivers.

(Disclosure: I drive a taxi)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Corruption? I wonder why on earth they come to Chicago then.


Just imagine....if Chicago is an improvement....Lol!!!!!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I wonder if al capone would have used uber


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Corruption? I wonder why on earth they come to Chicago then.


He told me how many years ago, many of the immigrants were from war-torn countries, yet held military commission, or various professional positions. They drove cabs to get settled into their new environment, finished off whatever certificates, licenses, degrees required to provide for their families during transitions. But decades after those countries were torn apart by wars, the younger generations were left dealing with even more corrupt governments, with little to no future. Many of them come here with no hope for a better career, and are stuck in a job which can be brutal, demeaning, demanding. It really made me think.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> taxi lizards.
> 
> If there is some idiotic law that states differently...who cares.
> 
> ...


1. You can can the name calling. Do the cab drivers on this forum call you "Uberscum"?

2. Criminals think similarly. ......or have you too drunk the Uber Kool-Aid?

3. If I recall correctly, you are in the Los Angeles Area. You will not convince me that you have never run across a Police with a bug up his [three letter word for "posterior" that also means "donkey"].

4. See number one.

5. Never mind, that answers my question in number two.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> I wonder if al capone would have used uber


For his "couriers". Everything could have been traced back to his credit card though. I wonder if Uber would have cooperated with the investigation.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> I wonder if al capone would have used uber


In NYC (I'm sure Chicago too), mobsters controlled taxis. They had their own territories, cabs were different colors the yellow standard only started in 1967.

They liked Checker cabs because they were tough and you could pack bricks under the wheel wells. If a rival mobster's cab was caught in the wrong area they'd ram it.

The TLC was started because mobsters were using their 'associates' from Italy to drive the cabs. TLC gave the city the ability to know who was driving, fingerprints, etc.

A minimum monthly driving requirement was made part of Medallions to prevent mobsters from buying all of them and controlling the industry.

So the answer is yes, Al Capone would use Uber. He would run it.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


You can't use designated taxi spots to pick up and drop off. Against the law, they pay for those spots.

You're lucky he just yelled at you. Some would've called a cop and had you cited. Be grateful he just yelled.

Ignormace is no excuse for the law. The fact that you yelled back without even realizing what you were doing was breaking the law makes you look even more ignorant.

This is the issue with uber. The don't teach their drivers the rules. They just hire every dumb duck they can that thinks they know it all.

Learn the rules before you drive. It will save you allot of money in fines

The overall ignorance in your statement is proof you don't belong ubering as you don't know the laws

In conclusion, you deserved the tongue lashing. Because you're an entitled ignorant *********. You think it's owed to you when you have no rights to it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Eat.Sleep.Drive said:


> Taxicabs are anal when someone encroaches into their taxi stand. It's as if someone took a dump where they eat.
> I see it all the time, especially at the airport, when a clueless soul stops at taxi zones even for a second, depending on how busy. I think LaX is wise in letting TNCs pick up upstairs, otherwise there would ve been blood, with drivers stopping anywhere there is an opening.
> Btw, I ve never seen a Limo/black car driver swerve into a taxi zone at the airport. EVER. Learn the rules and you ll save yourself future confrontations.


^^^
Limo/Black car drivers don't HAVE to swerve into a taxi zone because we're in there for a specific pickup at a specific time.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Hackenstein said:


> In NYC (I'm sure Chicago too), mobsters controlled taxis. They had their own territories, cabs were different colors the yellow standard only started in 1967.
> 
> They liked Checker cabs because they were tough and you could pack bricks under the wheel wells. If a rival mobster's cab was caught in the wrong area they'd ram it.
> 
> ...


From what I understand the mob still controls taxis in Chicago, that's why they're not going away.


----------



## inpool (Jul 14, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


 You should of taped him on your phone and gave to your local news


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> You can't use designated taxi spots to pick up and drop off. Against the law, they pay for those spots.
> 
> You're lucky he just yelled at you. Some would've called a cop and had you cited. Be grateful he just yelled.
> 
> ...


No, Uber doesn't teach anybody anything hence their drivers picking up people in the middle of busy avenues without even trying to pull closer to the curb (but cabs do that more frequently now too). Blocking these major avenues while waiting is another issue. Uber cars are not FedEx trucks and there are a helluva lot more of them blocking roads and streets. I've lived in this city for a decade and drove for Uber too. There are obvious rideshare cars blocking traffic EVERYWHERE while waiting the 5 or 10 minutes. These aren't taxis you just jump in and take off in. I'm sure this is why all rideshare drivers have to have that city tax "emblem" and wear their "trade dress" in the window now. Tickets are going to doled out right/left (the city is broke) and the number of rideshare cars is going to be monitored and limited. Watch.

Now.....the cops are working on the crazy nut job cab drivers too. One told me they were too short staffed to handle them but that has recently changed.


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> It is a fight for survival. I had a former cabdriver, fairly recent immigrant, explain to me how the high number of immigrants has made this a very personal fight. Often times, these drivers have come from a very rough background, fighting for survival in order to get here. Corruption and hard times are rife in the countries they left behind. Shove, or starve.


The beauty of this country is law and order. There is no freedom without it. No one is free in an anarchy state.


----------



## Jetson324 (May 1, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> There are public zones for us designated by the city which are paid for by our meter fares. Then we have private areas that we lease from the owning establishment kind of like naming rights which we pay bukoo money for.
> 
> Cabbies are very territorial because of this. Even at that, these taxi areas are only for particular cab companies. You take me for example, I'm a valley cab, I would never park at say a Hollywood stand even for unloading.
> 
> Sorry to say but you ride share drivers have no right to taxicab zones.


Better watch out! The cabbies might start marking their territories by peeing in corners of the city. Then us rideshare drivers will have to start swatting them with newspapers and retrain them on how to be sane human beings again.

All jokes aside, cab drivers need to get over themselves. First, If someone is dropping off someone, and you go off on them in front of a future potential customer then NEWS FLASH you're only hurting yourself and further damaging your company image by reinforcing preconceived beliefs that cabs suck.

Second, even if someone does pick up in that zone then GUESS WHAT they weren't going to be your customer anyway and by going off - I refer you to my previous statement.

Also, rideshares aren't sitting in your cab zones picking up curb hails so it has nothing to do with you. However, with that said, if you do see a driver in a zone, just ask them to move. Uber and Lyft drivers aren't out there harassing you all daily so why do it to us? We can be civil AT LEAST. The competition aspect is the customers decision, not the driver's decision.

Lastly, cab drivers need to get it through their head that their industry is so antiquated and unevolved to meet customer needs that in ten years, maybe sooner, we will be looking at cabs the same way we look at video rental stores. They will still exist, but will only cause a customer to be nostalgic, and rarely to serve any actual purpose.

Seriously, get over yourselves and be glad that at least today you are still around because Uber and Lyft aren't going aaaaaanywhere.


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

Hackenstein said:


> In NYC (I'm sure Chicago too), mobsters controlled taxis. They had their own territories, cabs were different colors the yellow standard only started in 1967.
> 
> They liked Checker cabs because they were tough and you could pack bricks under the wheel wells. If a rival mobster's cab was caught in the wrong area they'd ram it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the history lesson. I love NY Yellow!


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Limo/Black car drivers don't HAVE to swerve into a taxi zone because we're in there for a specific pickup at a specific time.


My point being even while they are doing that specific pickup, they won't do it at the taxi stand. Sometimes the customer might hang around there to get picked up, but the pros won't stop even for a few seconds of quick loading.


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

Jetson324 said:


> Better watch out! The cabbies might start marking their territories by peeing in corners of the city. Then us rideshare drivers will have to start swatting them with newspapers and retrain them on how to be sane human beings again.
> 
> All jokes aside, cab drivers need to get over themselves. First, If someone is dropping off someone, and you go off on them in front of a future potential customer then NEWS FLASH you're only hurting yourself and further damaging your company image by reinforcing preconceived beliefs that cabs suck.
> 
> ...


It all depends on how busy that stand/area is, honestly. A few seconds can seem like forever at times and can aggravate a driver, back up traffic, etc. No excuse to be rude, true. But no excuse to be ignorant of the rules, either.

About the customer, he could also reach into a conclusion that the uber driver doesn't know what they are doing, and might even make him rate the driver lower based on that. If you are in the transportation business, the least you could do is follow some of the rules, even if they sound archaic to you. They are there for a good reason.

About the demise of the taxicab, get over yourself, yourself.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Was sitting on the Seattle waterfront, very early morning, near the Marriott. Cab driver pulls up and tells me that I can't park there, it is for taxis only. I looked at the only sign that stated that the spot was reserved for Charter Buses. 

I told the taxi that he could find another spot.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jetson324 said:


> Better watch out! The cabbies might start marking their territories by peeing in corners of the city. Then us rideshare drivers will have to start swatting them with newspapers and retrain them on how to be sane human beings again.
> 
> All jokes aside, cab drivers need to get over themselves. First, If someone is dropping off someone, and you go off on them in front of a future potential customer then NEWS FLASH you're only hurting yourself and further damaging your company image by reinforcing preconceived beliefs that cabs suck.
> 
> ...


In ten years Uber/Lytft drivers will be standing right next to the taxi drivers.

Sure, Uber/Lyft MAY be around but most of their drivers will be replaced.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

Observer, are you on a trip?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Was sitting on the Seattle waterfront, very early morning, near the Marriott. Cab driver pulls up and tells me that I can't park there, it is for taxis only. I looked at the only sign that stated that the spot was reserved for Charter Buses.
> 
> I told the taxi that he could find another spot.


Lol, "enforcement" of "phantom taxi areas." Haven't had this happen yet. But with us required to have obvious green stickers on our windshields, this will probably happen sooner rather than later. I had a pickup at the Ballroom in Fremont and told pax I couldn't pick up them right there since it was an actual, legit taxi stand.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


Probably not if a permit is required. Its always better to avoid the cabbies if at all possible, they can be very territorial!


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> I think it's very unprofessional for someone to be so rude in front of customers .


Then figure out the proper place to unload and the taxis will leave you alone. I suspect you dropped off in a taxi stand. Unfortunatly the entire Uber personna gives drivers a "holier than thou" attitude...like your something special, and your not. In reality...your just a "gypsy" cab driver. Given the fact that Uber turns people loose with no training at all, a few get smacked around until they learn the "game". So now you know.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> I had just had a customer walk out the door and was on my way to drive off already. The cabdriver went off by my window. I just left that's it I didn't say anything.


Wait a minute..originally you said you were dropping off when he yelled at you. Now your saying you were picking up
Was it two separate incidents...or are you just confused? Because if you were picking up in a taxi zone..you got what you deserved. Sorry...need to learn the game!


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> Wait a minute..originally you said you were dropping off when he yelled at you. Now your saying you were picking up
> Was it two separate incidents...or are you just confused? Because if you were picking up in a taxi zone..you got what you deserved. Sorry...need to learn the game!


Think she meant "walk out the door" of the car.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> Wait a minute..originally you said you were dropping off when he yelled at you. Now your saying you were picking up
> Was it two separate incidents...or are you just confused? Because if you were picking up in a taxi zone..you got what you deserved. Sorry...need to learn the game!


Pretty sure she means when the pax got out of her car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jetson324 said:


> Lastly, cab drivers need to get it through their head that their industry is so antiquated and unevolved to meet customer needs that in ten years, maybe sooner, we will be looking at cabs the same way we look at video rental stores. They will still exist, but will only cause a customer to be nostalgic, and rarely to serve any actual purpose.
> 
> Seriously, get over yourselves and be glad that at least today you are still around because Uber and Lyft aren't going aaaaaanywhere.


If the first of your statements that I quoted were true, I would have _been_ out of business. That has not happened. In fact, more than a few of my customers, including the Uber customers, would not agree with you.

As far as the final statement that I quoted goes, 1) you should take your own advice 2) it is the cab drivers who _ain't goin' nowhere._


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> I had just had a customer walk out the door and was on my way to drive off already. The cabdriver went off by my window. I just left that's it I didn't say anything.


I would have smiled and said "Have a nice day."
THAT would have set him/her off and made them look like a bigger A$$ than he/she/it was already,
Plus you would look professional in front of your Pax, and they would tell the story over and over about the cool headed Uber Dirver, and the &%@*! Cabbie 
Kill 'em with kindness. people don't know how to react 
Regardless, just let it go, forget about it, I guarantee he/she/it has. ;P


----------



## UN OWEN (Jul 19, 2015)

Way to go ... don't let the idiots get under your skin ... just let them rant on.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> I think it's very unprofessional for someone to be so rude in front of customers .


It isn't his customer. They don't like Uber and you were in one of their spots so while it might not be professional, it was right on cue with cabbies. Also, you are putting this to everyone in Ride share land. Go to cities and look up Portland area to ask other drivers in your area.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Lol, "enforcement" of "phantom taxi areas." Haven't had this happen yet. But with us required to have obvious green stickers on our windshields, this will probably happen sooner rather than later. I had a pickup at the Ballroom in Fremont and told pax I couldn't pick up them right there since it was an actual, legit taxi stand.


Found it on Goole Maps...
Hats off to these guys who left the space open for buses...


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Lol, "enforcement" of "phantom taxi areas." Haven't had this happen yet. But with us required to have obvious green stickers on our windshields, this will probably happen sooner rather than later. I had a pickup at the Ballroom in Fremont and told pax I couldn't pick up them right there since it was an actual, legit taxi stand.


Never noticed that sign before. Good catch as I work Fremont all the time.

Also found a link to all of them, not many, but good to know:

http://www.seattlepi.com/local/article/Seattle-launches-late-night-taxi-stands-2303458.php


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


Passenger loading and unloading zones are there for the convenience of the establishment's CUSTOMERS.
*Restaurants Are Your Friends*
If a cabbie or anyone other than a cop gives you a hard time:

Make note of who they work for
Fnd a place to park and go into the restaurant
Find the FOH (front of house) manager
Let them know a cabbie gave you and THEIR CUSTOMER a hard time about getting into the place -
And tell them which cab company it was (and which cab# if you have that info)
Tell them how much you love going to their restaurant and you recommend it to all of your Uber passengers - especially the ones from out-of-town (who wouldn't otherwise know about it)

Do this a couple of times and you won't be hassled again -
and you'll be invited to stop into the restaurant for coffee or a meal -
and they'll give you their menus or promos materials to keep in your car for paxs.

NOTE: There IS a difference between a taxi stand (where cabs are allowed to wait - in/at their cabs) and a loading/unloading zone.

I can now pretty much eat for free (or a heavy discount) at the best restaurants here...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> &#8230; In exchange for that, we are the primary provider.exclusive rights are not unusual. Companies pay to have endcap merchandise, banners at sporting events, the list is endless.


You're absolutely right. But the businesses involved here (a restaurant or a cab company) do not own, lease or have any right to the publicly owned road or curb. Only the city can regulate who may or may not use that space and for what purpose. As the regulation posted above says, there is no PARKING allowed in a designated taxi stand area... but there is nothing that prevents ANYONE from pulling up in that space to load or unload passengers. I don't care what a pimple-faced valet or pissed off cab driver says. I'm in & out in seconds - they can live with it.
(And to be considerate to cabs & livery, I do not take up that space 'waiting' for the customer to show for a pick-up... I only pull in there when the pax is ready)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Huberis said:


> It does state "*B. *No vehicle may park in a taxi zone except a taxicab operated by authority of a current taxicab company permit and displaying a current taxi plate issued pursuant to PCC 16.40.710 E."
> In order to load or unload, a driver needs to park his or her car.


You know that is not the definition of 'parking'.
The definition of parking is turning off your car and leaving it. (google search)
If you are in your car - engine running or not - in gear or not - you are "STANDING" (waiting - available to move the vehicle immediately).
And if you are picking up or dropping of paxs, you aren't even standing - you are loading/unloading.
The only place you can't even load/unload is if the area is marked as NO STOPPING (which is because you would be impeding the flow of traffic)

THOSE are the terms used in the industry, in regulations and on signs.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You're absolutely right. But the businesses involved here (a restaurant or a cab company) do not own, lease or have any right to the publicly owned road or curb. Only the city can regulate who may or may not use that space and for what purpose. As the regulation posted above says, there is no PARKING allowed in a designated taxi stand area... but there is nothing that prevents ANYONE from pulling up in that space to load or unload passengers. I don't care what a pimple-faced valet or pissed off cab driver says. I'm in & out in seconds - they can live with it.
> (And to be considerate to cabs & livery, I do not take up that space 'waiting' for the customer to show for a pick-up... I only pull in there when the pax is ready)


If it is zoned for the business, they certainly have the right to deny access.
And while it is good that you are respectful of the space, imagine if there are 10 of you all equally respectful, yet accessing the parking space back to back in a short window of time, especially if the passengers you are unloading are not customers of said business. What is the threshold for the level of "it" others must "live with"? You must keep in mind that Uber/Lyft unleashed hundreds of drivers in major cities, opening the gate with a battle cry of "we do as we please, so deal with it". For every courteous driver, there are likely 2 or 3 others who wear that "disrupter" badge with pride. They did not merely disrupt city rules, they have disrupted innocent businesses.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> I emailed Uber about the situation I still didn't hear the reply.


Uber sucks!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Passenger loading and unloading zones are there for the convenience of the establishments CUSTOMERS.
> *Restaurants Are Your Friends*
> If a cabbie or anyone other than a cop gives you a hard time:
> 
> ...


^^^
Yeah, right.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> If it is zoned for the business, they certainly have the right to deny access.


I don't want to belabor the point, but you can't 'zone' a public curb or street to a business (at least not the way you mean). It isn't private property - it's public property. The BUSINESS behind it has no right to control the space - only the city does. The OP was not talking about taking up 'taxi standing only' space- she said she got yelled at by a cabbie for loading/unloading passengers. NO ONE other than a cop can tell you that you can't pick-up or drop-off people in front of a business unless the area is marked as NO STOPPING.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't want to belabor the point, but you can't 'zone' a public curb or street to a business (at least not the way you mean). It isn't private property - it's public property. The BUSINESS behind it has no right to control the space - only the city does.


Correct-o, in USA "Right of Way" is zoned as....wait for it... "Right of Way."


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't want to belabor the point, but you can't 'zone' a public curb or street to a business (at least not the way you mean). It isn't private property - it's public property. The BUSINESS behind it has no right to control the space - only the city does. The OP was not talking about taking up 'taxi standing only' space- she said she got yelled at by a cabbie for loading/unloading passengers. NO ONE other than a cop can tell you that you can't pick-up or drop-off people in front of a business unless the area is marked as NO STOPPING.


Yes you can. At least in a city which allows it, generally by replacing metered parking with a special provision with the business. That is his taxi, valet, and misc Load/Unload zones exist


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> Correct-o, in USA "Right of Way" is zoned as....wait for it... "Right of Way."


It depends on the city. In Austin, they sell parking spots.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Yes you can. At least in a city which allows it, generally by replacing metered parking with a special provision with the business. That is his taxi, valet, and misc Load/Unload zones exist


We're talking of two different things. Non-right-of-way property is zoned for type of use (Commercial, Residential, etc, with different classes and different restrictions). Cities establishing parking, load-unload, taxi, tour bus areas, etc are a different matter.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> We're talking of two different things. Non-right-of-way property is zoned for type of use (Commercial, Residential, etc, with different classes and different restrictions). Cities establishing parking, load-unload, taxi, tour bus areas, etc are a different matter.


The city of Austin sells metered street parking to valets. The idea is that a few valet spots can accommodate many more front row demands, by swiftly moving a vehicle to an off-site location.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Austin ROW permitting:

https://www.austintexas.gov/department/right-way-permits


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Huberis said:


> You can't load a moving car. A car that is not moving, is said to be parked


No, its stopping and standing, not parked.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The District of Columbia has parts of public streets where parking is not allowed at given hours. Some of them are loading zones for trucks, busses or taxis. Some of them are bus stops. Some of them are taxi or limousine stands. Some of them have signs that state *VALET STAGING AREA*.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


No, drop off in white zones or yellow, if you can get away with it. But, in downtown San Diego, where I drive, especially in the Gaslamp, sometimes the only option is to drop off while double parked. Still, cops dont like it, so do your best. Taxi zones are a no no, they pay big bucks for medallions for that priviledge


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

In Richmond...it doesn't matter....many Uber drivers are too stupid to pull into an empty spot even if it's right in front of them. They prefer to stop in the street to discharge passengers. Then they sit there for five minutes fiddling with the app. One of these days as pax is going to jump out of the car and wham!


----------



## Zoots Alures (Feb 7, 2015)

My $0.02 - If you were the third or fourth party to the group that you just dropped off - How the hell would the Cabbie know this or an UBER Driver? They wouldn't! If it ever happens again be smart and non-confrontational; smile and proceed if you're able to. If the Cabbie is hostile, snap a pic. of him and/or his license plates/car and (As stated earlier in another response) file complaint reports to: The City Manager, BBB; Cab Company, Newspaper, and Restaurant too. For all practical purposes you may have been a customer of the restaurant and was just dropping off your party so you could go find a parking area. Good luck,


----------



## UberScam (Jul 12, 2015)

If you drop in a taxi stand YOU WERE IN THE WRONG. Those are for taxis only, techinically we are taxis also... just a different color car. But if you don't want another to gue lashing and possibly a traffic ticket just drop the customer away from the taxi stand.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> You can't use designated taxi spots to pick up and drop off. Against the law, they pay for those spots.
> 
> You're lucky he just yelled at you. Some would've called a cop and had you cited. Be grateful he just yelled.
> 
> ...


I did not say anything to him ,when he told me to leave I left.


----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> I did not say anything to him ,when he told me to leave I left.


Where did u get I yelled back at him ??


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Just one more trip said:


> Observer, are you on a trip?


Sorry, I was on a "trip". I was in the mountains near Napa and the signal really sucked. Somehow I posted 6 times.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> Where did u get I yelled back at him ??


Keep in mind that Uber exists by being allowed to ignore laws and regulations. The legitimate taxi drivers are paying for actual commercial insurance and fees which Uber has inexplicably been allowed to circumvent.

My advice is to use your hazard lights when going anywhere near a taxi stand, to indicate you are making a temporary stop.


----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> Wait a minute..originally you said you were dropping off when he yelled at you. Now your saying you were picking up
> Was it two separate incidents...or are you just confused? Because if you were picking up in a taxi zone..you got what you deserved. Sorry...need to learn the game!


 As I was dropping off a customer Just when he walked out of my car door , the taxi driver came to my window .


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Sorry, I was on a "trip". I was in the mountains near Napa and the signal really sucked. Somehow I posted 6 times.


POST # 113/observer: Enjoy that.......
uh....."Busman's Holiday"!
Pick up a Magnum of Mumm Napa's
"Tete du Cuvee" and charge it to TK&Co.

Bison enjoys "Wine Country"
but prefers Sonoma.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I couldn't imagine a cabdriver going off on the bison.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> As I was dropping off a customer Just when he walked out of my car door , the taxi driver came to my window .


You should told him you were on a convert mission for the CIA.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> You should told him you were on a convert mission for the CIA.


POST # 118/secretadmirer: Me thinks
that You are
on a "convert mission."..............Chortle.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


Don't anger cab drivers ! In some cities they take down your license plate number & picture and send it to insurance companies. In others they take short rides and rate you with one star till u r deactivated. In Paris they set ur car on fire...!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

dandy driver said:


> In some cities they take down your license plate number & picture and send it to insurance companies.
> 
> In others they take short rides and rate you with one star till u r deactivated.
> 
> In Paris they set ur car on fire...!!!


The first statement is true.

The statement is false. Cab drivers do not have the money to pay for this. Most cab companies here do not have the money to pay for this. Of the two here that do, the capital of one is encumbered to the fourth generation; the ownership of the second is too cheap to spend the money.

The third statement is true.

Are you using a Tesla to Uber? At what service level? (Black, Luxe, X, Taxi)? Or is that simply an avatar of choice? If you are using the Tesla, how is it working? I could actually buy one, but I am curious about how anyone might be using it and how it is working.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

seeing that you don't care about rules, go park in the bus and disabled zones, hell park in the red fire zone too..


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Jetson324 said:


> Better watch out! The cabbies might start marking their territories by peeing in corners of the city. Then us rideshare drivers will have to start swatting them with newspapers and retrain them on how to be sane human beings again.
> 
> All jokes aside, cab drivers need to get over themselves. First, If someone is dropping off someone, and you go off on them in front of a future potential customer then NEWS FLASH you're only hurting yourself and further damaging your company image by reinforcing preconceived beliefs that cabs suck.
> 
> ...


Actually...Uber drivers need to get over themselves. In reality you're nothing but a *********.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You know that is not the definition of 'parking'.
> The definition of parking is turning off your car and leaving it. (google search)
> If you are in your car - engine running or not - in gear or not - you are "STANDING" (waiting - available to move the vehicle immediately).
> And if you are picking up or dropping of paxs, you aren't even standing - you are loading/unloading.
> ...


Gotchya.

Here is a definition I found:

"Parking typically is defined as "the stopping or standing of a vehicle whether occupied or not". It is the standing of a vehicle otherwise than temporarily for the purpose of and while actually engaged in loading or unloading merchandise or passengers. Precise definitions vary by state and local laws. Precise laws vary by state and local laws."

If you are quick enough, and some irate driver doesn't have time to walk over and pound on your hood, frothing at the mouth...... so be. Sitting and waiting 5 minutes for your cancellation fee, or while trying to figure where the pax are in relation to the pin - you shouldn't be in that stand.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


you should've just told him "**** you" and went on with your life.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

Okay one thing I'm seeing here is that everyone thinks Marina777 was dropping off at a Taxi stand or designated Taxi area. So Marina777 were you? If not then the Taxi driver was being an A-hole for no reason. If you were then he still was being rude. If you were I would suggest never doing that again. See the many reasons posted as for why not to do that. TxRides gives some very good explanations on that matter.


----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

Stratos said:


> Okay one thing I'm seeing here is that everyone thinks Marina777 was dropping off at a Taxi stand or designated Taxi area. So Marina777 were you? If not then the Taxi driver was being an A-hole for no reason. If you were then he still was being rude. If you were I would suggest never doing that again. See the many reasons posted as for why not to do that. TxRides gives some very good explanations on that matter.


It said taxi zone . Also that's like the only spot that was available to drop off my customer safely. I don't think it's a big deal and I am always going to drop off my customers in a safe area even if it says taxi zone. Get over it taxidrivers! We got to love you ! we need to be in peace on the roads ! You know we drive the same roads as you. So, there needs to be some PEACE ! between you guys and us Uber drivers.☺


----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

We ❤ You cabbies !! Thanks for giving Uber a wonderful idea ☺!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 113/observer: Enjoy that.......
> uh....."Busman's Holiday"!
> Pick up a Magnum of Mumm Napa's
> "Tete du Cuvee" and charge it to TK&Co.
> ...


"Busman's Holiday"? How did you know I took the bus up there?  Does Bison have access to TKs Godview 2.0? 

I got lazy and decided not to drive to Napa. So, I took Megabus, 30 dllr ride from LA to OAK on Megabus and according to my companion seated next to me, I overpaid. She paid one dollar. Free internet and plug for phone charger. Pretty nice for the price.

As far as the "Tete du Cuvee". Next time I go up, I'll buy one if you promise to stop by for a drink when you are in Los Angeles. But the bottle will be all yours since I am a teetotaler.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The first statement is true.
> 
> The statement is false. Cab drivers do not have the money to pay for this. Most cab companies here do not have the money to pay for this. Of the two here that do, the capital of one is encumbered to the fourth generation; the ownership of the second is too cheap to spend the money.
> 
> ...


BYD E6 (2016) Build your dreams:
Save $200-$300 thousand over your next One Million Miles !!!!!


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> seeing that you don't care about rules, go park in the bus and disabled zones, hell park in the red fire zone too..


Free parking on The White House front Lawn... Limited time offer!


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Huberis said:


> That is pretty weak logic.
> 
> It does state "*B. *No vehicle may park in a taxi zone except a taxicab operated by authority of a current taxicab company permit and displaying a current taxi plate issued pursuant to PCC 16.40.710 E."
> 
> ...


I drop pax off with my car in drive and foot on the brake sometimes 

I agree with your sentiment but I don't comsider a car parked if I'm inside with the intention to move. It's like blocking a fire exit by standing near it... Better believe I'd be moving THROUGH it to get out of the way in an emergency.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

It's pretty easy to spot the taxi boys in this thread.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> It's pretty easy to spot the taxi boys in this thread.


how about taxi girls as well?


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


Interesting that you would tread on their ground without ever thinking that you are trespassing on their income line. It is disrespectful. Would it not be better and fairer if you respected the fact that the cabbie paid for the right to be in that line or taxi area and you didn't? Just not RESPECTFUL.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I drop pax off with my car in drive and foot on the brake sometimes
> 
> I agree with your sentiment but I don't comsider a car parked if I'm inside with the intention to move. It's like blocking a fire exit by standing near it... Better believe I'd be moving THROUGH it to get out of the way in an emergency.


Don't drop pax with car in gear, foot on brake! Very bad idea.

With respect to parked or standing, it seems as if various municipalities use different language and have their own interpretations anyway. If you are inside, with the intention of moving at some point. That might be thought of as standing. The catch is that many ordinances don't make that distinction.

As a general rule, taxis here stay out of bus stops. We will not even go into one to grab a pax with toes on the curb. There is one glaring exception. There is one bus stop, a transit center opposite a couple very popular bars. It uses the entire block opposite the bar. Taxi sit there all the time. You can't space out and block entry should a bus or two be coming in. Typically, when the students leave, things slow down and the bus drivers are bored too, that is when problems start. They will ask if we know we aren't supposed to be there, I give a smart ass comment. Driver gets on the phone, calls the parking authority. They pull by and ask me to leave if I'm still there.

That kind of issue is most common when it is slow. The airport has a taxi stand....... The language says "Taxis only" Parking, standing, whatever......

Honestly though: Try to avoid picking up or dropping with the car in gear. That is a bad habit and if something goes wrong, you are going to have a bad scene.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Don't drop pax with car in gear, foot on brake! Very bad idea.
> 
> With respect to parked or standing, it seems as if various municipalities use different language and have their own interpretations anyway. If you are inside, with the intention of moving at some point. That might be thought of as standing. The catch is that many ordinances don't make that distinction.
> 
> ...


My general habit is parked with handbrake pulled and hazards on; though there have been exceptions.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

My best advice would be to drop your pax's off on the corner if it is a heavy traffic zone and parking areas filled. Car in park, emergency flashers on, check rear view to ensure no one is speeding up on you, then hit the door unlock button. Do NOT use bus and or taxi area's they are not for POV use and thus not for your use as an Uber/Lyft driver.


----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

really not said:


> Interesting that you would tread on their ground without ever thinking that you are trespassing on their income line. It is disrespectful. Would it not be better and fairer if you respected the fact that the cabbie paid for the right to be in that line or taxi area and you didn't? Just not RESPECTFUL.


I'm not parking or waiting .


----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> I'm not parking or waiting .


They made these taxi signs before Uber came out so that's not fair!! Technically it did not say taxis only it just said taxi zone


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> They made these taxi signs before Uber came out so that's not fair!! Technically it did not say taxis only it just said taxi zone


Don't talk about what's fair or not fair if you are driving for Uber. Travis and Co have taken away that right. In general, Uber drivers have little or no rules to play by other than rules established by corporate themselves as a means of directing your behavior.

If there is one thing Uber has done, it is to go in, set up operation very quickly. It has always been a conscious effort to beat both competition in the form of Lyft and REGULATION, to the punch.

Rather than point fingers at taxi drivers, of which I am one though not in your town, direct your frustration toward Travis Kalanick. He has put you in the position you are in and knows full well the burden of dealing with it, in the real world is on your shoulders.

Uber with Travis at the helm has done nothing but thumb his nose at those trying to regulate and keep his cars in check. The PUC in Pittsburgh has suggest Uber is "unfit to be a good citizen of the city" - that's not an exact quote, but close enough.

I would suggest you simply let the entire thing go and focus on your own driving. You will soon be mesmerized by the manipulative driver rating system, the inability of pax to accurately place a pin, the absurdity of surge pricing, the absurdly low fare/mile when not in surge..... on and on.

The stance you are taking on this is Uber 101..... No respect. Plead ignorance or lack of resolution in the ordinance. Let travis do that bullshit. Don't be like Travis.

You are going to find there are a lot of taxi drivers out there who feel, right or wrong, that Uber is ****ing everybody with their pants on. Many of them know enough to put Uber drivers on the ****ed over list too, some are more ignorant. Either way, by pulling into such a zone, to some taxi drivers out there, suddenly you will be presenting yourself as a target for their frustration.

At our company, we haven't seen much of a drop in the seven months Uber has been here. So, particularly with the day drivers, half of them are clueless, they wouldn't know in Uber driver if one bit him in the ass. The night drivers tend to be more savvy. Some are concerned. So far, I haven't heard about much in the way of conflict here.

My assumption is that in my particular market, if and when Uber takes a big bite out of my business ( it surely could happen) it will also mark the end of individual Uber drivers making any kind of real money themselves. At that point the town will be so flooded with drivers, rates will be lowered, drivers might be sitting around mostly, running calls for chump change at lowered rates, praying for and chasing surges to make most of their money in a call or two at the end of their night......

Those are the kind of things a lot of taxi drivers worry about. Do not complain about some notion of fairness. Uber is barely regulated, it certainly isn't self limited in terms of the number of cars they bring on line and that will **** you too. Stop in the taxi stand if you like, interpret the rules as you like, learn to love the attention from taxi drivers both the good and the bad. The fact is, the more scarce taxis become, the more likely Uber is to have you over the barrel. Focus on Travis, drive smart and often.


----------



## Marina777 (Jun 29, 2015)

If someone has a lyft a referral code please send it to me ASAP !!!


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

Well look at the bright side, I don't think any cop would give you a ticket for ubering, you can probably get away with murder however it must be a pain being harassed by guys all day asking for your number.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hmmmm, Welcome aboard! That would be an interesting question to put to your local Uber office.
> 
> If you haven't got a Taxi Permit and other usual costly requirements that Cabbies pay for to run a traditional cab, do you think that a private motorist can use Taxi specific pick up and drop points?
> 
> Yes you are providing a Taxi Service facillated by the Uber App, but using a private car.


Yes I think anyone can drop off in a taxi drop off area no cop will ever ticket that its absurd


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Correct about exclusive deals. A long time ago United and city cabs would park in the Beverly garland at a stand. Recently Beverly garland made that stand available to some black car company. I haven't been there in a long time and parked there like I used to but got kicked out.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems that some uber drivers have inherited the uber corporate mentality that we can break all rules and regulations.


Parking and waiting (or standing indefinitely) <> drop off


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> Yes I think anyone can drop off in a taxi drop off area no cop will ever ticket that its absurd


When it comes to getting ticketed for parking violations over here most of that responsibility has been handed over to local "Council Rangers".

Sure a Policeman still carries around a citation pad, but it was decided about 10 years ago they had a more important primary role.

What we have now is MUCH worse! These Rangers literally hide around corners and wait for an unsuspecting motorist to pull up and drop in the wrong zones. Cabbies also get fined, as they have specific drop zones just for them that Private motorists can't use. All they need to do is take a photograph of the car in question and send the ticket in the mail. Here are some statistics in just the CBD /city area

City parking rangers issued 290,000 infringement notices worth $33 million in 2013-14. Average ticket cost around $113.00. 794 tickets written each day!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> When it comes to getting ticketed for parking violations over here most of that responsibility has been handed over to local "Council Rangers".
> 
> Sure a Policeman still carries around a citation pad, but it was decided about 10 years ago they had a more important primary role.
> 
> ...


Same in Los Angeles and many cities in California, we have Parking Enforcement officers.

A regulat cop can and may or may not ticket, but a PE officer will ticket since their focus is on bringing in revenue for the city.

City of Los Angeles issued 2.5 million tickets at a cost of 160 million dollars just last year.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

observer said:


> Same in Los Angeles and many cities in California, we have Parking Enforcement officers.
> 
> A regulat cop can and may or may not ticket, but a PE officer will ticket since their focus is on bringing in revenue for the city.
> 
> City of Los Angeles issued 2.5 million tickets at a cost of 160 million dollars just last year.


FMD!!! 160 million!!!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> When it comes to getting ticketed for parking violations over here most of that responsibility has been handed over to local "Council Rangers".
> 
> Sure a Policeman still carries around a citation pad, but it was decided about 10 years ago they had a more important primary role.
> 
> ...


Well at least "council rangers" sounds a lot more cooler then what we call our ticket issuers (meter maids).


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> FMD!!! 160 million!!!


Lol, and that's just City of LA. Many other cities do the same.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> Well at least "council rangers" sounds a lot more cooler then what we call our ticket issuers (meter maids).


What! Have a go at OUR Meter Maids....


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I guess getting a ticket from one of them would really soften the blow.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


Sooooooooo, here we have another reason UBER bites. The Claim "WE ARE A TECH COMPANY" - the Drivers "No Idea they are NOT a DOT CompanY" so the CLUELESS DRIVER< not thinking that we are a TECH COMPANY and have NO RIGHTS to be parked or drop off in ZONES reserved for TAXI's asked the question if this is ok... the answer is Simple - NO its not ok, you are in a TECH COMPANY, go find a TECH loading and unloading zone, maybe BEST BUY would be approriate.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> Sooooooooo, here we have another reason UBER bites. The Claim "WE ARE A TECH COMPANY" - the Drivers "No Idea they are NOT a DOT CompanY" so the CLUELESS DRIVER< not thinking that we are a TECH COMPANY and have NO RIGHTS to be parked or drop off in ZONES reserved for TAXI's asked the question if this is ok... the answer is Simple - NO its not ok, you are in a TECH COMPANY, go find a TECH loading and unloading zone, maybe BEST BUY would be approriate.


I just had two people tell me I am a taxi driver.... If Uber is a taxi service, they why can't we use taxi zones?
One way or the other taxi guys.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I just had two people tell me I am a taxi driver.... If Uber is a taxi service, they why can't we use taxi zones?
> One way or the other taxi guys.


If we are taxis, where's my tip??


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


It depends on who created the zone, why, and who controls it. Check your local ordinances. Even if the Taxis have an area, his perception of what is and isn't allowed may just stem from their monopoly mindset and not be factual.

I have spots that are way better than the taxi's so I never use theirs.

They like to do this to women for some reason. The only incidents I've read on here with cabbies is them yelling at women.

If a taxi driver yelled at me, whether he was right or wrong, he would get a face full of mace, I kid you not.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I just had two people tell me I am a taxi driver.... If Uber is a taxi service, they why can't we use taxi zones?
> One way or the other taxi guys.


Because UBER is NOT a Taxi Service according to UBER - HELLO? You work for/with them, and you don't even know what they Claim they are? They Claim to be a TECHNOLOGY COMPANY , and they have so many gray areas, they look like a US Navy Destroyer. Just don't get in an accident, your life will suck from now on


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It depends on who created the zone, why, and who controls it. Check your local ordinances. Even if the Taxis have an area, his perception of what is and isn't allowed may just stem from their monopoly mindset and not be factual.
> 
> I have spots that are way better than the taxi's so I never use theirs.
> 
> ...


Its not a Monopoly , its called City FEE's that Taxi companies PAY - get a clue - then type again. Thx


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> Because UBER is NOT a Taxi Service according to UBER - HELLO? You work for/with them, and you don't even know what they Claim they are? They Claim to be a TECHNOLOGY COMPANY , and they have so many gray areas, they look like a US Navy Destroyer. Just don't get in an accident, your life will suck from now on


I actually know quite a bit about Uber. I know what they claim to be. I also know what they really are. Just another way of separating the money from the people. After all that is the only business.

I will count you as the 3rd person that says we are not a taxi. You guys need to have a conference and get that part straight.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> Its not a Monopoly , its called City FEE's that Taxi companies PAY - get a clue - then type again. Thx


We know Joe, we are not all dumb. 
Uber drivers do come here to communicate and compare notes. 
Frustrated taxi drivers come here to vent. Not sure why, but they do.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I actually know quite a bit about Uber. I know what they claim to be. I also know what they really are. Just another way of separating the money from the people. After all that is the only business.
> 
> I will count you as the 3rd person that says we are not a taxi. You guys need to have a conference and get that part straight.


Actually, I am a Coffee company, that sells underware to Burger king.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> Its not a Monopoly , its called City FEE's that Taxi companies PAY - get a clue - then type again. Thx


When it's not open to competition, it's a monopoly. The disguises don't fool us.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> When it's not open to competition, it's a monopoly. The disguises don't fool us.


No, when the CITY says PAY FEES TAXI COMPANY, then its REGULATION - UBER don't wanna pay fees, their diaper may get wet.


----------



## Joey Bagofdonuts (May 13, 2015)

How bout Taxi Drivers not frustrated at all? Just feeling sorry for the next UBER X driver who gets into an accident without ever telling their auto insurance company that they were driving for UBER - and now their life sucks forever. As far as I go, I am doing well, thanks to UBER drivers in my area, they drive more customers to professional taxi companies in the area than the marketing we did prior to Uber showing up. SO thanks. But on a side note, I do have to be honest, its fun hearing customers in my cab saying things like "we got an uber ****** who didnt even know where wine country was, so we called a cab for a normal trip home" or this, which is one of my favorites "thanks for being quick I request 2 uber drivers in last hour, and they could'nt find this hotel, I mean this hotel is so big you can see it from space" or this one "I think the UBER app is down, thanks for picking us up, do you have any pot like our UBER driver who smoked a bowl with us on the way to town" - these are some of my favorites.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> How bout Taxi Drivers not frustrated at all? Just feeling sorry for the next UBER X driver who gets into an accident without ever telling their auto insurance company that they were driving for UBER - and now their life sucks forever. As far as I go, I am doing well, thanks to UBER drivers in my area, they drive more customers to professional taxi companies in the area than the marketing we did prior to Uber showing up. SO thanks.


So Joe, please tell us why you are here on an Uber forum.....
Uber is here regardless of how they treat drivers, or how taxi drivers like Uber/Lyft/Sidecar/MyRhide.

I have spent a lot of time in taxis all over the U.S. in the last 20 years. 
I have a good idea what makes a taxi driver tick. Lack of education, an accident that caused a disability, desperation when no other work was available.

Remember Uber drivers are in it for the short run. None of us are making Uber our life's work.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

My taxes paid for the street and I have a right of way public thoroughfares are for everyone I'm even allowed to misuse these places as I see fit. Man we used to play frisbee and hockey and basketball coach

Ensure both the poster in the taxi cab driver who responded are wrong you just being jerks. 1 for using the taxi zone the other for telling the other person off.

According to the laws I'm supposed to drop off passengers wherever it is safe to do so. Apparently taxi zones are no longer safe they harbor dangerous people who are willing to confront people over 30 second use of something put there with public dollars for everyone to use as they see fit. Maybe I feel like parking there. You have a choice come hunt me down and tell me or call the cops and let them handle it safely the way it's supposed to be done.

I've already reported a taxi driver for hit and run on a vehicle parked vehicle. I see your door open and you turn towards me I got the OnStar button here but baby I have the black and white on your ass in seconds.

You open the door you're liable to get seriously injured put your hand on my car watch it buddy you could be crippled I'll shoot your kneecaps off


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

William1964 said:


> My taxes paid for the street and I have a right of way public thoroughfares are for everyone I'm even allowed to misuse these places as I see fit. Man we used to play frisbee and hockey and basketball coach
> 
> Ensure both the poster in the taxi cab driver who responded are wrong you just being jerks. 1 for using the taxi zone the other for telling the other person off.
> 
> ...


Please capitalize at least 3-4 words per paragraph so our friend Joey can understand.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


This is purely my opinion: generally, dropping somebody off in a designeayed area is not a problem providing you hurry it along. That being said, with the ire Uber drivers are being hit with, I would try to avoid that risk for conflict. Aside from that opinion, it might serve you well to familiarise yourself and the ordinance. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> Sooooooooo, here we have another reason UBER bites. The Claim "WE ARE A TECH COMPANY" - the Drivers "No Idea they are NOT a DOT CompanY" so the CLUELESS DRIVER< not thinking that we are a TECH COMPANY and have NO RIGHTS to be parked or drop off in ZONES reserved for TAXI's asked the question if this is ok... the answer is Simple - NO its not ok, you are in a TECH COMPANY, go find a TECH loading and unloading zone, maybe BEST BUY would be approriate.


hehe... cute, but no cigar. Uber may be tech company - but drivers are not Uber.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> Just don't get in an accident, your life will suck from now on


 suckier than driving Uber? 
Now you're being silly.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It depends on who created the zone, why, and who controls it. Check your local ordinances. Even if the Taxis have an area, his perception of what is and isn't allowed may just stem from their monopoly mindset and not be factual.
> 
> I have spots that are way better than the taxi's so I never use theirs.
> 
> ...


I've also never had a taxi driver go off on me... but I do try to respect 'their' areas: I know what a taxi queue is, and you don't mess with that line of cars - or the one open space the next up is supposed to pull in to.

I did once have an idiot parking valet come screaming at me when I was dropping off paxs at a restaurant. I got out of the car, locked it, went in to the restaurant,told the manager about it - they canned the guy.


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> We know Joe, we are not all dumb.
> Uber drivers do come here to communicate and compare notes.
> Frustrated taxi drivers come here to vent. Not sure why, but they do.


iT IS SIMPLE. uber DRIVERS ARE uber DRIVERS. tHEY HAVEN'T GOT A DARN CLUE WHAT THE HECK THEY ARE, BUT WE DO.... yOU ARE 
It is simple, UBERS are UBERS. They haven't got a clue as to what they are. But we do. 
YOU ARE A criminal enterprise.....
Must be nice knowing you are stealing money and food from the people that are licensed to do what you are stealing. 
Think about it. 
A doctor has to be licensed, a lawyer has to be licensed, a Taxi driver has to be properly licensed. UBER drivers have to be properly licensed and you are not. That makes it what ever you are doing a crime. Just like the last UBER that was waiting in the baggage claim, two of us walked over to him and asked him why he was in the terminal in the first place. He called it harassment, we told him he has a choice, leave or get arrested. He left. And that will continue until UBER gets the proper permits and licenses.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

really not said:


> YOU ARE A criminal enterprise.....


? Not in my city, or my state, I'm not - at least not for driving ride-source/share/hailing.
The state atty general says I'm not a criminal enterprise.
The state highway patrol says I'm not a criminal enterprise.
The county Sheriff and county prosecutor say I'm not a criminal enterprise.
And the municpal administration, prosecutor and police say I'm not a criminal enterprise.
WHO ARE YOU TO SAY THAT I AM A CRIMINAL ENTERPRISE.
(wow - those ALL CAPS really add authority, don't they?!)
>>>Must be nice knowing you are stealing money and food from the people that are licensed to do what you are stealing.<<<
Is that what you call free enterprise? People who compete, legally, in a free enterprise economy are "stealing?



> A doctor has to be licensed, a lawyer has to be licensed, a Taxi driver has to be properly licensed. UBER drivers have to be properly licensed and you are not.


That's pretty funny.
First of all, I am 100% licensed to do what I do with Uber and/or Lyft.
And second - that you have the audacity - the outright gall to compare yourself to a doctor or attorney - or anyone with years of post graduate education and a license to practice from a state board of review is insulting to anyone with an advanced PROFESSIONAL degree and state license. You know what you did to get your taxi license? You signed a form. This ain't Londodn.

Don't be mad at Uber and Lyft because they are expanding (by leaps and bounds) the use of car transport services. If the traditional taxi companies had addressed the demand for this kind of service, there never would have been an Uber or Lyft. As far as I am concerned it is YOU that are the criminal enterprise - colluding with politicians and price fixing for 100 years to create an anti-competitive system that only served limited areas and provides overall lousy service to the public.

Wake up and smell the competition.

Just whose mouths do you think Uber and Lyft drivers are feeding?
You think your family better desrves to eat than mine? You think your mortgage or rent is more important than mine?
I love it when a pax asks "so, do you live around here?" and I answer:
'Nah - I just flew in from my home in the Bahamas to drive Uber for $1/mile."


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

really not said:


> iT IS SIMPLE. uber DRIVERS ARE uber DRIVERS. tHEY HAVEN'T GOT A DARN CLUE WHAT THE HECK THEY ARE, BUT WE DO.... yOU ARE
> It is simple, UBERS are UBERS. They haven't got a clue as to what they are. But we do.
> YOU ARE A criminal enterprise.....
> Must be nice knowing you are stealing money and food from the people that are licensed to do what you are stealing.
> ...


HI All,

Here is my take on excessive regulation etc....I posted this reply as a reply to another thread BUT I think it is applicable here as well.....
The general gist is WE need to STOP fighting among ourselves and look to see what the REAL problem is....(post copied below)
--------------------

HI All,

Personally I am AGAINST further regulation in most any instance.

The government has its hands in too much already and bending us over more for increased taxes to feed yet another level of regulation is NOT really helping anybody (except for the fat cat government man himself).

So just say no to drugs AND regulations!

As far as cabbies complaining about rides share....

WE are both drivers BUT THE fundamental difference (at least locally for me) is that Uber drivers CANNOT legally accept hailed rides and we as Uber drivers cannot set our own rates....so in effect the two are SEPARATE that is why one is more regulated and the other is not....Cabs get to do some things we cannot do as Uber drivers and that's the main difference.....Personally I'd like to be able to accept hailed rides and set my own rates BUT then I'd be a cab and subject to THEIR BS.

From a purely third person standpoint....a share the ride carpool IS covered by personal insurance...All Uber is doing is "making" mini carpools and and matching driver with rider and brokering the ride...A ride share....Yes, its a gray area BUT THAT admittedly is / was the genius of Uber and why they are Uber RICH...

AND NO I am NOT an Uber shill.....I AM the man trying to take them DOWN with TURD and I will try doing just that...Helping drivers while humbling an oppressive goliath (as in David and Goliath but changed to read Andy and Goliath).

As far as cabbies having to deal with Medallions and other such nonsense (from the standpoint of America is supposed to be land of the free and free to build the "better mousetrap" without undue rules and impediments).....

The fact that Medallions are a part of cabbie life is in fact BS itself (and THEY SHOULD rebel against that)....All the medallion does is keep the rich man rich and the poor man down....AMERICA IS supposed to be the land of opportunity so THAT needs to be abolished as well...

(Side note : ever wonder about many existing zoning laws in your area?...think they were made to protect you?....NO they are meant to keep you in your niche and let the wealthy developers hold the monopoly on commercial or soon to be commercial land...A gold mine for THEM...NOTHING necessarily for you....Sadly that and other examples are in abundance but I won't get into here for sake or brevity...YOU and I are most likely hard working people that are being manipulated by the rich and powerful AS WELL AS the poor...yes you heard it right but for brevity I can't err won't get into that here).

We NEED to make America the land of opportunity again and TAKE back from those who would UNJUSTLY and SELFISHLY take that opportunity from US and OUR children.

The fact is drivers are drivers and we should NOT bicker amongst ourselves...We NEED to UNITE to fight the MAN and take HIM down....(company, government, other individual etc...).

OK that will my Middle Class America side coming out....

You may now resume the insanity that is our world

Andy

Go TURDs....And since I'm Fired up...Go Middle Class America dot ORG !


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Parking vs Standing vs Stopping - applicable when POSTED. In Savannah, taxis aren't allowed to stop in the middle of the road to load or unload passengers. Uber can because we're not cabs and it's not posted as such.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> Personally I am AGAINST further regulation in most any instance.


Hi Andy -
So, I get the impression that you think regulation is ok if it doesn't effect you directly - but not ok if it does? Just curious...
So, for example, if you don't take the bus anywhere, it should be fine for someone to operate a bus, on their own, without being regulated? How about a restaurant? - should it be inspected and have to meet food-safety regulations or is it just left to the public to figure out if the kitchen is infested and the cooks are unsanitary? What about manufacturing... do you think companies should be able to manufacture things without having to meet safety regulation standards? Things like furnaces, electrical equipment - ladders? What about the contractor you hire to build your home and the regultions in place that require it to be built to specified building codes? Should you have the right to build a house for someone that doesn't meet building code standrards? Should the owner of that house be able to receive an 'occupancy permit' - or sell that house to someone else?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> WE are both drivers BUT THE fundamental difference (at least locally for me) is that Uber drivers CANNOT legally accept hailed rides and we as Uber drivers cannot set our own rates....


Supposedyly (by contract) we can 'negotiate fares' with the rider - but Uber policy doesn't allow for us to excersize that right.
Are Taxis in your area allowed to set their own rates?
That would be unusual... in most cities taxi fares are regulated.


> From a purely third person standpoint....a share the ride carpool IS covered by personal insurance...


I'm not sure what you mean by 'purely third person standpoint' - but when you charge a fee - you are a 'car for hire', not just 'carpooling' - and all personal lines auto policies exclude coverage for vehicles 'for hire'. And there's no getting around the 'for hire' bit, becuase the Uber contract details that we are the car and driver being hired DIRECTLY by the rider - and that Uber is 'just' the third party payer and the tech company that licenses it apps to drivers and riders to facilitate the hook up.


> All Uber is doing is "making" mini carpools and and matching driver with rider and brokering the ride...


That's the Uber 'line': that they are 'just' a Tech Company. I guess we'll find out as more cases move through the court system.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

really not said:


> iT IS SIMPLE. uber DRIVERS ARE uber DRIVERS. tHEY HAVEN'T GOT A DARN CLUE WHAT THE HECK THEY ARE, BUT WE DO.... yOU ARE
> It is simple, UBERS are UBERS. They haven't got a clue as to what they are. But we do.
> YOU ARE A criminal enterprise.....
> Must be nice knowing you are stealing money and food from the people that are licensed to do what you are stealing.
> ...


Leave or get arrested??
Third option, curse both of you out and if you don't like it... Do something about it.


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Let it go. Focus on figuring out where you need to be and where you are allowed to be. If you encroached on a taxi stand of some kind....... That is a bit of a threat. For better or worse, right or wrong, taxi drivers feel left out to dry. The already assume they are left to enforce what few rules exist to allow for some kind of an even playing field.
> 
> Whether or not all of that is real, entirely accurate. Let go of the driver's response, professional or not, it's over.
> 
> ...


FOCUS ON YOUR SKILLS.... WHAT SKILLS? Thievery?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Do you know what the caps key on your keyboard is for?


really not said:


> FOCUS ON YOUR SKILLS.... WHAT SKILLS? Thievery?


It's been more than a year and I'm still waiting for any authority - regulatory or law enforcement - 
to tell me that driving for Uber or Lyft is 'illegal' or 'thievery'. 
Maybe you'd like to send me a citation?

You know, if you're unhappy lsoing business to competition from a new source of persoanl transportation, 
there's an app for that. You know what they say: "_If you can't beat 'em... _"

*$50 taxi fare in traffic for an 8.2 mile trip from TPA to the convenetion center.
Now that's thievery. *http://www.taxifarefinder.com/main....onal+Airport+(TPA)&to=Tampa+Convention+Center


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

really not said:


> FOCUS ON YOUR SKILLS.... WHAT SKILLS? Thievery?


I am not here to be confrontational with individual Uber drivers. The typical Uber driver is only following the carrot on the stick. In PA, where I am at, they are in fact legal, much to my chagrin. Are they under insured? Yes they are. Most of that risk is to the driver's themselves in terms of collision coverage. That should not be allowed.

My personal beef is with the venture capital, UBer corporate and the PA PUC's poor handling of matters. The days of pitting taxi driver against Uber driver really needs to come to pass. It isn't helping anyone. Calling someone a thief, what is that going to achieve? We are a nation founded on thievery. We are. Look at the expansion of the American West, the rise of the robber baron during the industrial revolution, look at what we did in Cuba over 100 years ago.... It is a part of our culture, through sweat and tears, workers will catch up and then likely surpassed yet again.

I promise you, I do not like what Uber is doing anymore than you do. However, the kind of energy you are spreading strikes me as toxic to everyone including you. The typical Uber driver doesn't last 6 months let alone a year. Many Uber drivers who go through the system and drive for Uber into a market which is mature experience all kinds of problems which, leaves them as angry as anyone could be. I leave that for them.

I have watched you over the course of the last couple days on here, as someone in a similar boat, I do not believe you are being terribly constructive at this point. There was another guy who just reappeared.

The fact is, you are likely going after people who are already fed up with Uber themselves and you are encouraging to forget their mission and focus on your bullshit and to do so must feel like a welcome vacation. If Uber drivers stand up and fight for changes which will make their work more sustainable, in my opinion, for that to happen in a meaningful way, major reform would need to take place. Major reform of a kind I quite honestly don't believe Uber or Lyft could survive. TNC as a concept might continue, but I do not believe Uber and Kalanick can survive the kind of reform needed.

I personally believe that the typical angry Uber driver is *****ing about problems which are directly the result of many of the core issues I as a taxi driver have complained about from day one. Exactly the same. In order to fix those things, my concerns will need to be addressed, as simple as that. For the most part as a taxi driver, I expect to lose my income at the same time the local Uber drivers stop making money individually themselves.

As far as the thievery thing goes, local legislatures, regulators and PUCs, in addition to the Kalanicks of the world are where to place the focus of rage. In my opinion. The typical UBer driver is absolutely as clueless as their pax.

Keep doing what you want to do, but you are likely causes more damage to your own cause than good. I spent a time in that hole myself, it isn't a good place to be......... Shaming drivers into quitting, not helpful.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

really not said:


> iT IS SIMPLE. uber DRIVERS ARE uber DRIVERS. tHEY HAVEN'T GOT A DARN CLUE WHAT THE HECK THEY ARE, BUT WE DO.... yOU ARE
> It is simple, UBERS are UBERS. They haven't got a clue as to what they are. But we do.
> YOU ARE A criminal enterprise.....
> Must be nice knowing you are stealing money and food from the people that are licensed to do what you are stealing.
> ...


You're speaking to a specific area. Uber is worldwide and legality varies widely. Completely legal where I'm at. Not that Uber the parent company isn't breaking labor laws or anything else, but Uber and other TNC cars are explicitly allowed to operate in many areas.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> You're speaking to a specific area. Uber is worldwide and legality varies widely. Completely legal where I'm at. Not that Uber the parent company isn't breaking labor laws or anything else, but Uber and other TNC cars are explicitly allowed to operate in many areas.


That is worth noting on both sides. Uber builds a high degree of stability into their system by terracing reality or at least things like rates. That is one of Uber's more brilliant tactic: Everyone is kept on a different page. Most people logically assume they are at the center of the universe and their version of it is the one true word or reflection of reality. That isn't so.

For that reason, if you look at all the organizing efforts of Uber drivers on a national level..... it should not be at the expense of local gathering for the simple reason that there are local differences. There is a life cycle that needs to be observed.

I didn't bother to look at where Really Not is located, his reality could be quite different from mine.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Joey Bagofdonuts said:


> No, when the CITY says PAY FEES TAXI COMPANY, then its REGULATION - UBER don't wanna pay fees, their diaper may get wet.


The Taxicab Committee here is made up of taxicab company owners and cronies. THEY pass regulations to keep THEIR monopoly.

Hey, go buy a cab and try to drive in STL and see how fast that throw you out.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Hi Andy -
> So, I get the impression that you think regulation is ok if it doesn't effect you directly - but not ok if it does? Just curious...
> So, for example, if you don't take the bus anywhere, it should be fine for someone to operate a bus, on their own, without being regulated? How about a restaurant? - should it be inspected and have to meet food-safety regulations or is it just left to the public to figure out if the kitchen is infested and the cooks are unsanitary? What about manufacturing... do you think companies should be able to manufacture things without having to meet safety regulation standards? Things like furnaces, electrical equipment - ladders? What about the contractor you hire to build your home and the regultions in place that require it to be built to specified building codes? Should you have the right to build a house for someone that doesn't meet building code standrards? Should the owner of that house be able to receive an 'occupancy permit' - or sell that house to someone else?


HI,

Generally speaking I think we have plenty of laws on the books already to cover most anything you can almost imagine....heck you need specialized lawyers just to interpret the tons laws on the books (of course "new" things sometimes will pop up and then there is a flurry of laws that will attempt to "protect" the population.... for new technologies we may need an initial set of rules / laws but generally I think the fewer the regulations (within reason) the better.

The general reason we have so many laws is because I believe every legislator wants to leave their "mark" and they won't feel as tho they have accomplished anything unless they make even more laws whether it is needed or not...(likewise a person may vote for a legislator who appears to be "doing their job" by making laws whether they are needed or not....)....Also, since many legislators are or were lawyers before taking office it is in a lawyers best interest to make laws complicated so people like you and I have to PAY for their services because of all the crazy laws out there...interesting self preservation method huh?

Also, remember that legislators are often wealthier types who will make / pass legislation FAVORABLE to themselves or their cronies....Ever wonder why the Uber rich (OK not necessarily Uber but the really rich) pay less of their income in the form of taxes than you or I?.....Because they have favorable laws they themselves made for themselves....

Sadly, generally laws are made to benefit the poor AND the rich with the Middle Class carrying BOTH sides (nothing wrong with poor IF they are TRYING to work if able ....I am referring to the welfare kings and queens....people who can work but use the system to live off of )...Of course the rich DON'T need to be carried BUT so long as we have wealthier types making laws, you can bet your last $$ they will NOT be thinking of us hard workers in the Middle Class (other than how to get $$ from US to carry the other 2 sides (the poor / rich).

Another example, I am a FFL dealer and every time there is a mass shooting there is a HUGE push to make even more laws to "protect" the populace when in fact, IF the CURRENT laws were enforced / applied THAT would take care of the situation for the most part (yes MOST part...there will ALWAYS be something that invariably slips through the cracks....IRONICALLY, many of the people who have done horrible things with firearms recently obtained the firearms LEGALLY....Sometimes you really CAN'T legislate things for safety of all people without infringing on the rights of others (I am a legal gun owner and I do NOT want MY rights infringed on)....

A person can be TOTALLY sane and legal most of the time....maybe even most of their lives but if pushed far enough they could turn into a killing machine....so how would you legislate THAT?.....Some things can be and should be regulated BUT reasonably you cannot protect all people all the time short of locking every person in a padded rubber room under constant watch BUT who wants to live like that?

Concerning regulating foods, there was a stink in our area when a farm was trying to sell non pasteurized milk directly to people....The people who were trying to buy the milk knew what they were trying to buy but the local FDA shut them (the farm) down....Me personally, I don't see the harm IF the BUYER knows what they are getting and wants it anyways (heck think about cigarette smoking...we KNOW its BAD but why do you think Cigarettes are still around?...Can you say Big $$ Tobacco companies BUYING off legislators to allow that to happen?
(Laws can be changed EASILY for people/companies with big $$ but little people like us have no say so generally THAT is why I would PREFER to be LESS regulated than MORE regulated),

You bring up an interesting points about being licensed and having to meet standards VS non licensed and from personal experience I can say that just being licensed has NOTHING to do with actual performance necessarily.....I'll give you an example...

I bought a house in 1992...The contractor that worked on my house was a Class A contractor(the highest / "best" contractor class in) VA...He did crappy work and ultimately ended up in jail for doing the same shoddy work for hordes of people....Licensing does NOT necessarily protect you as a person because a person can pass a test then screw you anyways.

On the flip side, I have had people work on my home who were NOT licensed or insured that did a GREAT job ( by licensed I mean a professional license like plumber, electrician etc... as opposed to just a business license).

These people were actually the workers who did the actual work for another Class A contractor...Since THEY were the actual workers who would have done the work for the Class A contractor anyways I was just bypassing the middle man (in this case the contractor himself)...The workers got more $$ from me than they would have working for their boss AND I saved money since I did NOT have to pay for the contractors overhead and profits....I just bypassed the middle man and went straight for the actual workers (on the flip side, doing this I had to watch the workers to make sure they did their jobs correctly BUT it boils down to the actual trade persons work ethic and skills rather than a piece of paper (a license or other document) saying they are "good".

Licensing is just a piece of paper and fee you get charged to say you were "good" at one time BUT many times I would PREFER to go with somebody I KNOW that WILL DO a good job licensed or not over a person or company I do not know that is Licensed.

In the situations you provided, I never said we don't need ANY regulations BUT rather they should be a minimum.....basically to ensure reasonable public safety AND ANY LAW should NOT to unfairly restrict competition.... and be equally and fairly applied to people licensed or not.

As an example: a homeowner can legally pull a permit to build an addition onto their own home and so long as it passes inspection (a building inspector looks to see if the addition to spec / code) he / she can get a certificate of occupancy BUT the SAME person cannot pull a building permit on another persons property without a contractors license (to avoid nit pickers, I am speaking about laws in my immediate area).

What I believe I have a problem with (and YOU SHOULD too is the licensing part(s)..... if it is simply a TAX or FEE since its just another method of getting your hard wearned $$ out of YOUR pocket.....(and in fact it really is basically a Tax or fee although some licensing is more insidious in that it can effectively keep you OUT).

I believe that ANYBODY SHOULD be able to DO THAT same addition on ANOTHER persons house PROVIDED it meets the SAME set standard (building code).....Licensed or not..... IT is the END result that matters.....Believe it or not an unlicensed handyman can pound a nail as well as a Class A conractor!

In the transportation world, Cabbies should NOT be attacking UBER drivers BUT RATHER the S_IT that is keeping them down....Things like taxi Cab medallions etc DESIGNED to keep them down and subserviant to their "masters"....I.e. the rich.....JUST as Uber Drivers have to deal with Uber (the ridh again).

Basically, excessive rules and regulations were meant to keep US down and or arguing among ourselves so we lose track that the Rich and to a lesser extent the poor are PICKING our POCKETS....

In closing, I look at most most things on a case by case basis but ultimately I believe less (regulation) is more (better) AND if a person or company can meet a set standard then licensing (or special medallions etc...) only serves to restrict competition and make it "good" for the rich and powerful and does nothing but keep us (workers and or Middle Class) arguing among ourselves and keeps us down.

Andy

PS - Kudos if you read all this...Double Kudos if you are Middle Class and want to do something about our plight....It's really not just a transportation thing BUT a whole Class thing....Fight for yourself and your family....Check out Middle Class America dot ORG
Yes, shameless plug BUT it is about a better future!

If WE don't change things we'll just be the same poor struggling people slaving for the man who keeps us down with unnecessary and unfair rules and regs..... ;-O


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Do you know what the caps key on your keyboard is for?
> 
> It's been more than a year and I'm still waiting for any authority - regulatory or law enforcement -
> to tell me that driving for Uber or Lyft is 'illegal' or 'thievery'.
> ...


Wow... Idiots do abound here..... UBER X $29-$39, UBERXL $56-$73, UBER Select $54-$72 So yeah, $50.00 sounds right to me.
If you drive in Tampa there is a regulatory agency that is telling UBER to go legal but they won't.


----------



## really not (Jul 13, 2015)

And the HITS keep coming... 


ST. PETERSBURG, Fla. (WFLA) – An Uber driver is charged with giving a ride in exchange for oral sex. The driver, Jason Lynch, age 42, admitted to the incident, according to Pinellas County court records.

Lynch picked up his co-defendant, Elizabeth Santos, age 41, Wednesday around 4:28 p.m. Law enforcement “observed (Lynch) picking up a female that was soliciting” on 34th Street in an area known for prostitution, court documents say. Lynch parked in a neighborhood lot near 52nd Avenue North and 26th Court North, with houses facing and surrounding the car. Pedestrians walked through the area.

“(Santos) was observed by officers performing oral sex on her co-defendant Lynch,” the records say.

Santos was previously found guilty of prostitution in 2013, according to the court documents.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Supposedyly (by contract) we can 'negotiate fares' with the rider - but Uber policy doesn't allow for us to excersize that right.
> Are Taxis in your area allowed to set their own rates?
> That would be unusual... in most cities taxi fares are regulated.
> I'm not sure what you mean by 'purely third person standpoint' - but when you charge a fee - you are a 'car for hire', not just 'carpooling' - and all personal lines auto policies exclude coverage for vehicles 'for hire'. And there's no getting around the 'for hire' bit, becuase the Uber contract details that we are the car and driver being hired DIRECTLY by the rider - and that Uber is 'just' the third party payer and the tech company that licenses it apps to drivers and riders to facilitate the hook up.That's the Uber 'line': that they are 'just' a Tech Company. I guess we'll find out as more cases move through the court system.


In our area being or becoming a Taxi is not hard (which is GOOD...basically comm insurance, a vehicle with a calibrated meter, taxi light, name and number on vehicle, a simple "test" , background check, a couple small fees ( I thing $25 total) and basically that's it instant Cab.....Actually, NOT much more than Uber other than the way the vehicle looks) and YES we can post our own rates.

My personal auto insurance has a clause in it that says "Share the cost carpooling is covered" ...I believe the technicality of Ride share can fall into that and if Ubers insurance covers an Uber driver while Ubering I would NOT even tell my insurance co....why go looking for problems?

Reportedly after expenses Uber drivers make little more than nothing so the definition of share the cost carpooling (or ridesharing) probably still applies....Thanks Travis for keeping us out of trouble with the insurance companies by just letting us break even while carpooling / ridesharing! ;-O

If your area does not allow you to do that or requires BS medallions etc...I think that YOU and other Cabbies should REVOLT against THAT....and not necessarily Uber that is basically "loosening" things up a bit (less regs is better for the most part no matter what).

I am for removing barriers that keeps US workers down and UNJUSTLY or unfairly lets others RULE over US.....

The REAL enemy is NOT uber BUT, in your world, it is the BS RULES and Regs that keep you down....

Do you run your own Taxi OR do you work for "the man" because of cost barriers of entry, rules, regulations, Medallions? etc....

If there are barriers then THAT is what I am against.....A person with a safe driving record SHOULD be allowed to drive as he / she sees fit.....BUT often this is NOT The case because the powers that be want you yo work for THEM and make THEM money.....THAT is why there are soooo many Barriers, rules and regs...NOT to protect YOU or the Pax necessarily BUT to protect YOUR boss or the company.

The hard working and Middle Class Amercians need to unite to fight together...It is goes far beyond Cabs, Taxis, limos, buses and Uber...Its about the Class and class warfare that keeps us down.

The rich prey on us, the poor use our hard earned dollars....we are basically the hard workig cash cows for the other groups AND WE NEED to do something about THAT.

Down with the Robber Barons who would keep us hard workers down!

Andy

PS - Check out Middle Class America dot ORG........I think THEY have it right!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

really not said:


> iT IS SIMPLE. uber DRIVERS ARE uber DRIVERS. tHEY HAVEN'T GOT A DARN CLUE WHAT THE HECK THEY ARE, BUT WE DO.... yOU ARE
> It is simple, UBERS are UBERS. They haven't got a clue as to what they are. But we do.
> YOU ARE A criminal enterprise.....
> Must be nice knowing you are stealing money and food from the people that are licensed to do what you are stealing.
> ...


Calm down, I have 9 hard happy years owning a cab, 3 years driver before that. There are capable and incompetent Taxi & Uber drivers (X & Black).

The Taxi & Private Hire industries have been exploiting newbie drivers for decades. Uber has observed these unfair labor practices supported by a monopoly regulatory framework. Uber have perfected these exploitations which have gone unchecked by typically corrupt and /or ignorant Politicians worldwide

Nothing will be gained by setting drivers against drivers, as they/we are the ones getting reamed and spit-roasted from all sides.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> In our area being or becoming a Taxi is not hard (which is GOOD...basically comm insurance, a vehicle with a calibrated meter, taxi light, name and number on vehicle, a simple "test" , background check, a couple small fees ( I thing $25 total) and basically that's it instant Cab.....Actually, NOT much more than Uber other than the way the vehicle looks) and YES we can post our own rates.


I guarantee you it isn't as simple as it sounds. To get all that done is likely more than you think. Do you know anyting about the cost of insuring a taxi in your area? Call and get a quote for proper taxi insurance then get back to me. It would be so much money that once you owned the car, you would likely need to lease to another driver or two in order to keep the car on the road beyond the amount of time you could personally drive it. You would incur expenses., there would be more work.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Calm down, I have 9 hard happy years owning a cab, 3 years driver before that. There are capable and incompetent Taxi & Uber drivers (X & Black).
> 
> The Taxi & Private Hire industries have been exploiting newbie drivers for decades. Uber has observed these unfair labor practices supported by a monopoly regulatory framework. Uber have perfected these exploitations which have gone unchecked by typically corrupt and /or ignorant Politicians worldwide
> 
> Nothing will be gained by setting drivers against drivers, as they/we are the ones getting reamed and spit-roasted from all sides.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I believe as drivers we are the transportation companies first consumers (partnership is dubious), we come before the pax. As such, we need a viable set of choices based on our needs and goals. At this point in time, it would be wrong to suggest all of those choices need to come from only TNC or only taxi companies.

If that is going to happen real reform would need to take place.

Regardless of what camp you fall in, you are likely in a much more secure place if your industry can coexist in the presence of others. To do so would suggest certain limits are in place which will keep the economics sound and sustainable.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I feel a need for coffee and a book, later people.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I didn't read all ten pages, the first few and this last one.
I did find a legal definition for taxi zones, from the mecca of taxi operations, NYC:

_(2) No standing-taxi stand. No person shall stand or park a vehicle other than a taxi in a taxi stand when any such stand has been officially designated and appropriately posted except that *the operator of a vehicle may temporarily stand therein for the purpose of expeditiously receiving and discharging passengers* provided such standing does not interfere with any taxi about to enter or leave such zone._​Most local municipalities copy laws across state borders, but I suppose we can't assume that Portland has the same language so ... for what it's worth, the taxi driver is welcome to ask for police assistance, but is not within his legal rights to take it upon himself to scream at citizens doing their own jobs.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber 1 
Yeah, I did read it ALL.

I agree with most of your points, if not with all of your conclusions. 
(I'm not a conspriacy theorist)
I'm just not as skeptical as you are and now that advocay groups work to put rgulations and policy in place to protect the public becuase individuals are nearly always at a disadvantage to corporations when it comes to things like 'agreements' and 'contracts'. The law recognizes this and the cases against Uber before Judge Chen in the 9th circuit are underscoring both the disparity in 'power' and how the law attempts to provide legal recourse to individuals in the ajudication of claims.

Regulations are often a trade-off in an attempt to protect consumers from being ripped off by unregulated purveyors. The trade-off being limiting of the 'free market' in exchange for standards that must be met to ensure quality or safety. To expect any system like ours to be perfect is not realistic (thus "a more perfect union" instead of "a perfect union"). But just becuase we can't do it perfectly or guarantee that, for instance a 'licensed' contractor' will do a better job for less cost than an unlicensed one' doesn't meant that we should not work to set standards.

Thanks for your thoughtful posts.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> I didn't read all ten pages, the first few and this last one.
> I did find a legal definition for taxi zones, from the mecca of taxi operations, NYC:
> 
> _(2) No standing-taxi stand. No person shall stand or park a vehicle other than a taxi in a taxi stand when any such stand has been officially designated and appropriately posted except that *the operator of a vehicle may temporarily stand therein for the purpose of expeditiously receiving and discharging passengers* provided such standing does not interfere with any taxi about to enter or leave such zone._​Most local municipalities copy laws across state borders, but I suppose we can't assume that Portland has the same language so ... for what it's worth, the taxi driver is welcome to ask for police assistance, but is not within his legal rights to take it upon himself to scream at citizens doing their own jobs.


Thanks for looking that up and sharing it. That was my understanding just as a matter of common sense. I'm glad to see that at least one municipality makes it clear that the purpose of those areas is to provide specified areas for taxis to queue and pick-up/drop-off pax... but is not their personal 'domain'.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

really not said:


> And the HITS keep coming...
> 
> ST. PETERSBURG, Fla. (WFLA) - An Uber driver is charged with giving a ride in exchange for oral sex. The driver, Jason Lynch, age 42, admitted to the incident, according to Pinellas County court records.Lynch picked up his co-defendant, Elizabeth Santos, age 41, Wednesday around 4:28 p.m. Law enforcement "observed (Lynch) picking up a female that was soliciting" on 34th Street in an area known for prostitution, court documents say. Lynch parked in a neighborhood lot near 52nd Avenue North and 26th Court North, with houses facing and surrounding the car. Pedestrians walked through the area. "(Santos) was observed by officers performing oral sex on her co-defendant Lynch," the records say.
> Santos was previously found guilty of prostitution in 2013, according to the court documents.


Are you suggesting that no taxi drivers or any member of the general public has ever availed themselves of the services of a prostitute? <yawn> I fail to see the relevance of the driver in this report being an 'Uber' driver... unless you are suggesting that Uber divers are more likely to hire prostitutes than taaxi drivers - or the general public. The facts reported (that the area is 'in an area known for prostitution") suggest that prostitution is a common occurance there - and I haven't seen any thing that suggests that it is 'frequented' more by Uber drivers than anyone else.

The news report is a story about prostitution - not Uber drivers.

But you knew that.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber 1 said:


> The REAL enemy is NOT uber BUT, in your world, it is the BS RULES and Regs that keep you down....


I don't agree. "Uber" corporate culture AND policies ARE the enemy.
Corporations don't get to play the 'civil disobedience' card.
They are responsible to the law.
If they don't like a law or set of regulations, they still have a legal responsibility to abide by them -
even while they are buying up the political power they need to get them changed.

Again, while I'm all on board with the priniples of liberterians, the reason that I don't support the movement is becuase libertarians are all about 'no regulation', until it is something that affects them personally. That's hypocricy. We are a REPUBLIC built on the notion of the greater good - not just the 'individual good': our personal liberties cannot infringe on other individuals ability to enjoy their constitutionally guaranteed "unalienable rights" of "life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness".


----------



## Minks (Oct 23, 2015)

My experience with taxi drivers has been pleasant so far. They point me where I need to be and I go there, zero problems. The one time hey parked me a little out of the way, they even helped my passenger find me.

I have yet to meet a taxi driver, in any situation, I didn't like. ...some smelled strange, but I like them.

Funny 2 decade old story. Was in Mexico. Taxi driver staked us out and became our regular driver. One night so drunk passed out on way home. Driver and buddy took me home, plopped me in hotel room, took what was owed out of wallet. Laughed about it later. Would rate 5 stars. Always tipped well.

Also had a personal bus and driver w'public bus for modest fee.... That was surreal.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Marina777 said:


> So yesterday as I was dropping off customers at their destination I had a taxicab driver come to my window and go off on me because I can't drop off a person in that area . It was a downtown restaurant. I just wanted to ask you guys is it OK for us to drop off in the taxi unloading area aren't we considered like a taxi service too?


I guess I would have encouraged that cabbie to help himself to a nice steaming cup of STFU.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Your restaurants have taxi zones? Interesting.

I pull into a valid parking spot when picking up and dropping off, to avoid blocking traffic. I don't go in any areas marked for taxis, which we pretty much just have at airports and arenas. I also leave the valet areas alone- no need alienating those guys and interfering with their job


----------

